# How come women dont want to date uber drivers?



## dannyconnell (Mar 10, 2020)

I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
Sincerely,
Danny in Atlanta Ga


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Maybe to their way of thinking, rideshare driving doesn't connotate a consistent employment, or a bright future. 

Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear finds what works best is to eat a lot of food so you can gain weight and fight off other bears. Then you will be more successful at mating. Bear recommends you spend your RS earnings on high-fat and protein foods so you not only gain weight but also muscle mass.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s probably best not to mention Uber until she’s fallen in love with you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry man but I laughed pretty hard at this.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Telling them up front what you do for a living removes all mystery about you.

What women find attractive in a man is not what we have be taught all our life. Hollywood is to blame mostly.

You have to present intrigue and a challenge. A well written profile is key to having your inbox full.

Plus being Spiritual, Knowing what astrological signs work best and knowing how to run a Numerology chart to see if there maybe trouble or a long lasting relationship is key. The ladies may not like that, why waste time on a relationship that is not going to work for her too.
See The Numbers Lady. Glynis McCants. and, 
.
https://numerologysign.com/astrology/zodiac/compatibility/pisces-man-and-libra-woman-compatibility
.


----------



## dannyconnell (Mar 10, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> Maybe to their way of thinking, rideshare driving doesn't connotate a consistent employment, or a bright future.
> 
> Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability.


That's very true


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Because the entrance exam to be an Uber driver is equivalent to 4th grade gym. 

You are working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day. If you're not working, you don't make any money, vacations are going to be scarce. Women like to travel.

Some women judge you by your job, Uber isn't one of those "I'm wearing matching bra and panties on the first date" jobs.

Generally, people see Uber drivers as low skilled, uneducated workers that can't get a job that requires a resume. We know this isn't true, but the stereotype exists.

When I tell people what my day job is and what my degree is in, most are really surprised.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I was told you need to wear grey sweatpants with no underwear if you want to impress the ladies these days. 

It was a woman that told me this so It must be true.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> That's very true


I told a woman i was having drinks with that i did this in my spare time for extra money, and her gut reaction was to laugh and say "oh, you drive drunks around".

I told her i didn't work the club scene, but did mostly airport rides, then changed the subject.

Most people, at least before covid, didn't value this job much above a fast food gig.



Ssgcraig said:


> Some women judge you by your job, Uber isn't one of those "I'm wearing matching bra and panties on the first date" jobs.


I wouldn't know. I dont wear either...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mch said:


> I was told you need to wear grey sweatpants with no underwear if you want to impress the ladies these days.
> 
> It was a woman that told me this so It must be true.


It's true big homie!

Light grey, tapered joggers and a black v-neck and you'll have them throwing their number at you. They might even take you to Burger King for a whopper and fries!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lie about everything. Trust no one.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

mch said:


> I was told you need to wear grey sweatpants with no underwear if you want to impress the ladies these days.
> 
> It was a woman that told me this so It must be true.


Dude that reminds me of Burt Reynolds' character on "My Name Is Earl".

"Come on down to club chubby's, where sweat pants are allowed, and truckers shower for free"


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> It's true big homie!
> 
> Light grey, tapered joggers and a black v-neck and you'll have them throwing their number at you. They might even take you to Burger King for a whopper and fries!!


If you go old school school baggy style they skip the number part and just throw their underwear at you!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I find most women uninterested in money, education, etc. It's tempting to think of dating as a job interview whereby a woman has a list of requirements you must meet, but I think it's all bullshit. I've had moments of intense chemistry where everything feels right, every line goes off without a hitch, and it's amazing. You know in that moment the woman would probably let you do anything you wanted. 

Don't think of yourself as a bullet point list of x, y and z. You must feel and be interesting, instead. I've hooked up girls who knew literally nothing about me. 

For a longer term relationship, it's a little different, but the same starting premise of attraction and chemistry is obviously still pretty huge. In general, I wouldn't say Uber drivers aren't undesirable as a whole. It just depends on what she's feeling and whether you're doing it for her.

Also, props on dropping the diamond line. Diamonds are forever, so any lady will immediately know you're the real deal. Thinking about it, I don't know how that line could possibly fail.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I find most women uninterested in money, education, etc. It's tempting to think of dating as a job interview whereby a woman has a list of requirements you must meet, but I think it's all bullshit. I've had moments of intense chemistry where everything feels right, every line goes off without a hitch, and it's amazing. You know in that moment the woman would probably let you do anything you wanted.
> 
> Don't think of yourself as a bullet point list of x, y and z. You must feel and be interesting, instead. I've hooked up girls who knew literally nothing about me.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to anything @UbaBrah says about attracting women. He means well but he has an accent. It's a cheat code. Dude probably has women flashing him a few times a week when they hear him talk. It would be like getting advice on dunking a basketball from a guy who's 7 feet tall&#128514;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I find most women uninterested in money, education, etc. It's tempting to think of dating as a job interview whereby a woman has a list of requirements you must meet, but I think it's all bullshit. I've had moments of intense chemistry where everything feels right, every line goes off without a hitch, and it's amazing. You know in that moment the woman would probably let you do anything you wanted.
> 
> Don't think of yourself as a bullet point list of x, y and z. You must feel and be interesting, instead. I've hooked up girls who knew literally nothing about me.
> 
> ...


Personally, i wouldn't want to date a woman that didn't care if her man were broke. Unless she was rich, maybe. That chemistry stuff only lasts for so long. People like to live indoors.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


1. Are there any women you know who can verify your first claim of having a pleasant personality?
2. Online dating is for women and studs. I've listed everything from Uber driver to Engineer on my profile and it took me 6 months of daily max swiping on tinder to get 2 matches that replied. 1 of the 2 replies I got led to a date and a friendship. She apparently would match with almost every person she liked on Tinder and she would date 3 different guys a week. That's just how it is. Guys like everyone on tinder, and girls only like a few people, and for the most part, the same handful of studs I think get liked by all the girls. No offense, but looking at your picture in your avatar, I highly doubt it is people that look like you that are getting the rare likes from the girls. If you wouldn't look right as the star of an action movie, you're probably in for a long wait. Use your max likes every day on Tinder for 1 year and try to make a date with the first girl that replies. It worked for me. Eventually someone will like your face.
3. Male Uber drivers outnumber female drivers in large numbers. Ever seen the airport lot? I'd say it is 30 to 1 male to female. Also, have you seen the women at the airport lot? Generally older retired women who are probably already married. Furthermore, I don't think your chances with female drivers are any better than with the general public.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job


I actually wouldn't hold someone's employment against them, but I would feel much weirder about trusting someone's online persona. A "singles" section on a site like this would also feature a lot more men than women, since men demographically outnumber women in the driving occupation. And to speak non-heteronormatively for a moment, I think a traditional dating forum would not be the friendliest place for queer people to meet, so you'd probably need more than one sub-forum. I think it would be pretty bad for everyone involved if this site had a singles section. The reason why dating apps and sites work for many people is that they usually take their relationships offline as soon as possible. Getting to know someone in person is important.

As far as personality and looks go and how you market yourself - I think the best thing is to not focus on the rate of return, and instead craft a profile that is either designed around selling you as yourself (as you really are, not an idealized version), or designed around selling you as the thing your ideal partner finds to be an obvious match for them. I don't really recommend the latter as it's much harder to do well, and requires a lot of self-awareness and empathy that most people lack.

How you define yourself influences how people perceive you. This means that if you appear to be authentic, a lot of people will buy that you are authentic. But keep in mind that not everyone values authenticity for its own sake, nor will most people like the "authentic you" (which is fine).

If I were introducing myself to someone and wanted to define myself to them, I would lead with stuff that isn't my job or my background, and instead focus on everything else about me. I would especially do this if I thought there was a risk of people defining me by my job. Most jobs are like this - people will reduce you to that description if you focus on that attribute in introducing yourself. Maybe don't even include your job or set of occupations as a thing on your dating profile. You don't need to withhold that information, but you also don't need to lead with it.

I really like what @UbaBrah said about not describing yourself as a list of bullet points. That's how people buy consumer goods, but it's not how most people prefer to pick a partner (unless they're neurotic and can't help themselves - I guess if that's the thing you like in a partner, you should make a bullet list about yourself).

I also agree with @mch that you should not listen to what other people tell you about presenting yourself or attracting other people, unless their ideas are good and broadly proven to be effective, which amounts to almost no dating advice ever. If anyone is good at dating or meeting people, their advice is suspect as they may have other advantages, even unseen ones like their accent or their charm.

Also, lying works, but it catches up with you.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Don't listen to anything @UbaBrah says about attracting women. He means well but he has an accent. It's a cheat code.


Just tell pax they can bugger off if they think it's a sodding limo. The females will hand you their numbers straight away.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Don't listen to anything @UbaBrah says about attracting women. He means well but he has an accent. It's a cheat code. Dude probably has women flashing him a few times a week when they hear him talk. It would be like getting advice on dunking a basketball from a guy who's 7 feet tall&#128514;


If it's any consolation, I have three pairs of grey sweats and nobody bats an eyelid, so I feel like you're doing pretty damn well.

As for my accent, I apparently sound exactly like Simon Cowell in terms of accent and pitch. And I'm only marginally less of an ass. So I'm not sure that's a cheat code per se.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I dunno man... that double chin might be a factor.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


I have found that only certain types of women will date Uber drivers.
You're setting your sights way, way too high.
Aim lower.

Look for a lady who'd driving a 72 Gremlin. And likes to date dishwashers and people with gambling addictions. She'll have a Marlboro cigarette behind her ear.










She will melt into your arms.
Listen to her mumble, "Oooo. Car so shiny. And smell good." You got her then.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Hoo boy. I tried online dating for a while. People lie a lot. And everybody treats it like a menu. Very few people care to take the time to get to know you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I have found that only certain types of women will date Uber drivers.
> You're setting your sights way, way too high.
> Aim lower.
> 
> ...


@UberBastid is a really good case study in how having an "aesthetic" is a good way of distinguishing yourself. Make your personality unforgettable and polarizing. Make yourself unmistakably "you". Some people will be into it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Get a picture of you with 3 or 4 girls together at a place where your all having fun. 

Remember the Song, Girls Just Want to Have Fun by Cindy Luper ? So true.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Women like to travel.


Bear has heard this is true of human females. So, buy a sailboat and liveaboard, that will sound romantic like you can sail to the Caribbean for free.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> @UberBastid is a really good case study in how having an "aesthetic" is a good way of distinguishing yourself. Make your personality unforgettable and polarizing. Make yourself unmistakably "you". Some people will be into it.


YES YES.
You get me!

Be you. Be proud of you.
Anything else come across as phony.
And, though I am far from an expert in the fairer sex, I have noticed that, as a group, they are very intuitive. They can feel phony pretty quick.

And, while it is good to exceed your grasp at times, be real.
Set your sights lower, or get used to your right hand.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Most of the female population look at Uber drivers as future Harvey Weinsteins. :smiles: 
I am not talking film production side but the other issue.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I dunno man. You're asking the wrong guy. I have to attend a karate class to get a woman to touch me, and even then it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Maybe they don't realize some of us make upwards of 4k+ a month. So we definitely ain't broke ... Well speaking for myself. F em a sweet chick will come around soon enough keep at it!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Getting females has nothing to do with your occupation and if it does matter to her she aint the one your looking for.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wifey and I figured out that we met no less than three times, before we finally ... met.

She has described parties that she was at, things that happened there, and I was there too.
"Were you sitting on the stairs from the basement? Pool table down there?"
"Yes, I was. Did you stumble over me and splash beer on me?"
"Shouldn't be sitting on the stairs. Sorry."
"Yea, that's what you said then too, and I called you an ass hole."
"Yup. That was me."

Another time, I think we were actually introduced to each other ever so briefly.

It was determined, by Someone, that the time wasn't right.
One of us wasn't ready.

But, when the time was right ... BOOM
Just LOOK at what happened ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dating online or in real life is a numbers game.

From personal experience, you have to have a real personality. You can wing it a few times and flame out but eventually you'll get comfortable and it will become normal.

I was a really shy nerd growing up. Then puberty hit (and contact lenses) and watch out!!

Confidence is attractive.

Then I got married, had kids, a career and I went back in to my shell.

Then divorce and I'm back in the game.

It took me a bit but I've learned to not take things personal and keep hitting the










Button or they hit it. Time after time after time after time.

You just have to keep trying, figure out what worked, keep doing that and stop doing what didn't work.

If someone doesn't like you because of your job, find someone else.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> If someone doesn't like you because of your job, find someone else.


Amen brother.
I remember after my divorce ... single.
Heart sore.
I just couldn't put up with some ***** giving me grief.
Keep it light and have fun or GTFO.

I remember making a U-turn on San Pablo Ave in Oakland once to take a gal back home.
Our 'date' was less than a half hour old and she's starts giving me a ration of shit about something stupid ... I just looked at her said, "Know what. This is over. I'm not paying for this." and surprised the crap outta her when I whipped the car around and said, "This 'date' is over."

Buh bye.
At least I gave her a ride home.
Prolly shudda just pulled over and slowed down ...

I has reservations at a really nice restaurant that I wanted to try.
I didn't want to cancel, so (just to show what a mamma's boy I am) I called my mom and asked her out on a date. We had a great time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Get a picture of you with 3 or 4 girls together at a place where your all having fun.
> 
> Remember the Song, Girls Just Want to Have Fun by Cindy Luper ? So true.


I wonder how much it would cost to go to the brothel and pay 4 girls to pose for an image where they pretend they are having fun? Maybe $100 each?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to go to the brothel and pay 4 girls to pose for an image where they pretend they are having fun? Maybe $100 each?


Naw, I don't think so.
If you've already paid for services, and tipped, and tipped the 'manager' ... they like that you are having fun. 
It's what they sell.
And they like fully satisfied clients ... they come back for more.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

mch said:


> I was told you need to wear grey sweatpants with no underwear if you want to impress the ladies these days.
> 
> It was a woman that told me this so It must be true.





mch said:


> If you go old school school baggy style they skip the number part and just throw their underwear at you!


It's true. I've thrown my underwear at @mch every day since he posted the picture of his grey sweatpants.

He doesn't know, because I live about 400 miles away, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to go to the brothel and pay 4 girls to pose for an image where they pretend they are having fun? Maybe $100 each?


I met a girl once who use to work at the Ranch b4 it closed. Man the rules she told me they had to follow.

I dunno, have to ask the Madam. Plus that may not be wise for what the OP needs . :roflmao:

Going to the Starlight or was that the Moonlight, ah the one on the left. Was an eye opener back in the day.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'd suggest a mail order bride at this point dude. As long as you have life insurance I hear they generally aren't too choosy.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Sorry man but I laughed pretty hard at this.


Me too. This line in particular cracked me up.


dannyconnell said:


> In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....





mch said:


> If you go old school school baggy style they skip the number part and just throw their underwear at you!


Yeah, but that's just because they want you to wear some.


----------



## AJ56 (May 14, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Invest your money in stocks for a few years build up a portfolio and now your a Financial Analyst / Angel Investor. Problem solved


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Hoo boy. I tried online dating for a while. People lie a lot.


What? People lie on the Internet? Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Could it be that women just want to get a ride from Point A to Point B without being hit on? Look Rico Suave, give up on your Uber Bride before one reports you and gets you deactivated. And good luck finding and keeping that queen after you explain how you are an unemployed Uber driver.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> It's true. I've thrown my underwear at @mch every day since he posted the picture of his grey sweatpants.
> 
> He doesn't know, because I live about 400 miles away, but I just can't help myself.


Your timing of this post couldn't have been any better. I was in the process of starting a thread downstairs that would have earned me a vacation from this place. This post distracted me and I don't think I'm gonna start that thread anymore.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I suspect this to be a troll but it is funny and actually a legit question. One could actually turn this around as a male (or female for that matter) and use it to their advantage (presuming they aren't just looking for hookups and want real relationships). Being upfront about being an Uber driver helps to eliminate anyone only after you for your money!

A relative of mine married a man who while not wealthy is pretty "well off" (being able to pay cash for a second home, five cars, etc.). The guy drove a 20+ year old economy car as his daily driver. He did that on purpose because he didn't want people near him who were just after his money. If I did have some cash I might put that I am a Uber driver out there right away in the same way to weed out the Golddiggers straight away!



Fusion_LUser said:


> Could it be that women just want to get a ride from Point A to Point B without being hit on? Look Rico Suave, give up on your Uber Bride before one reports you and gets you deactivated. And good luck finding and keeping that queen after you explain how you are an unemployed Uber driver.


To be fair nothing in the OPs post suggested that they hit on their female riders.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Amen brother.
> I remember after my divorce ... single.
> Heart sore.
> I just couldn't put up with some @@@@@ giving me grief.
> ...


I'm too old to fool around.

:thumbdown:

Well, not too old for THAT kind of _fool around, _I'm still a spring rooster for that type of foolin'.

I just don't have the patience for putting up with BS.

I really believe there's someone out there for everyone.

The faster you hit the NEXT button the faster you'll find the right person.

I hit the PAUSE button a while back, things may work out with this one.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

My woman is a bit ocd and turns out she thinks Uber passengers have germs and wants me to find something else.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver


That's your problem right there &#128514;



dannyconnell said:


> Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?


It's not necessarily about money but stability. It's not that you're an Uber driver, it's that it's your full time job. Most (not all) full time Uber drivers didn't end up that way because life was going great. It sets off a red flag if that's their very first impression of you. Lead with other stuff.



waldowainthrop said:


> Most jobs are like this - people will reduce you to that description if you focus on that attribute in introducing yourself. Maybe don't even include your job or set of occupations as a thing on your dating profile. You don't need to withhold that information, but you also don't need to lead with it.


This, &#128175;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


How many Uber drivers take women to Jake's Del Mar for dinner.

That would be zero.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ladies love a man with ambition...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> I've thrown my underwear at @mch every day since he posted the picture of his grey sweatpants.


Oh, he knows. hehehe He knows.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


I say I'm a plastic surgeon in mine I'm kinda ugly a little over weight and I get hit it on 7 to 10 Times a day.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ladies love a man with ambition...


This is true from my experience.

One of my gf's friends was dating a guy that still lived at home and had no interest or plan to move out. He was a dance instructor and barely made money. I remember once when the two girls were talking about him and I was in the same room. I couldn't hold back and told her that dude was soft. How could he ever expect to be able to take care of himself, let alone a woman and family.

My gf's friend asked what I made and my goals so I shared with her. I then noticed her smile a little and start playing with her hair.

She dumped that guy the following week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> This is true from my experience.
> 
> One of my gf's friends was dating a guy that still lived at home and had no interest or plan to move out. He was a dance instructor and barely made money. I remember once when the two girls were talking about him and I was in the same room. I couldn't hold back and told her that dude was soft. How could he ever expect to be able to take care of himself, let alone a woman and family.
> 
> ...


You did the guy a favor. I pity the next guy she meets.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have no problem pulling strange.

Probably just you


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*How come women dont want to date uber drivers?*

Nothing says sexy to a woman like working a job that only requires a drivers license and no formal training or education. I guess firefighters, doctors, lawyers, and police officers are overrated then :rollseyes:


----------



## confusedguy (Jun 20, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Plus being Spiritual, Knowing what astrological signs work best and knowing how to run a Numerology chart to see if there maybe trouble or a long lasting relationship is key. The ladies may not like that, why waste time on a relationship that is not going to work for her too.
> See The Numbers Lady. Glynis McCants. and,
> .
> https://numerologysign.com/astrology/zodiac/compatibility/pisces-man-and-libra-woman-compatibility
> .


...Oh boy


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Danny, these dating sites are all about how you package yourself. Looks and a good job will only go so far. And it seems from your post that you're going nowhere. 

I'm here to help. 

Do you have any special skills? Something that sets you apart from most men?
You know, something the ladies really like?

For example, instead of putting that old tired saying of 'likes walks on the beach' you could say you like clam diving or pearl diving?

Or, maybe, some of your hobbies include being an animal lover and you like growling at badgers?

Or that you like traveling and that you're a canyon yodeler? Or that you like mumbling in the moss or whistling in the weeds?

Trust me, these are all thing that ladies like. And it's been my experience that some ladies just can't get enough.

The point here is to have a singular focus and sell it. I bet, once the word gets out about you, the ladies will be swiping right more than they'll be swiping left! :wink:

Good luck!!!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

trust me if brad pitt was a uber driver no women would have any doubt to hump him......tinder is a mess, research has shown if you're not in the top 1% of looks if you're male you wont have much luck.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> trust me if brad pitt was a uber driver no women would have any doubt to hump him......tinder is a mess, research has shown if you're not in the top 1% of looks if you're male you wont have much luck.


While looks help, that can't be true. Can you link this research? It has to specifically confirm the 1% number that you claimed research has shown.


----------



## Hugo_Boston (Jun 10, 2020)

Good Luck!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> While looks help, that can't be true. Can you link this research? It has to specifically confirm the 1% number that you claimed research has shown.


https://medium.com/@worstonlinedate...ably-better-off-not-wasting-your-2ddf370a6e9a
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-tinder-people.html
From the first article * Unfortunately, this percentage decreases rapidly as you go down the attractiveness scale. According to this analysis a man of average attractiveness can only expect to be liked by slightly less than 1% of females (0.87%) *


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The first link doesn’t look like real research, and while I won’t dismiss it out of hand, 27 “females” interviewed is not indicative of a serious research paper on the topic. Skimming it, it looks like something that wouldn’t pass an undergraduate course, let alone peer review. The research sample is so small it can’t even be considered statistically significant – that person who researched it needs a sample size much larger (like 3 to 20 times larger) to get any kind of usable data, assuming that the rest of their research design is appropriate for the subject that they are studying.

The second link is not a research paper, and doesn’t cite a 1% number (or anything close to it). I will check it out because I’m interested in the topic. The paper that it cites does have a sample size that is 10 times larger than the other source cited, but its scope looks more limited and is focused on one-night stands (which makes sense since the research is Tinder-focused, but Tinder is not all there is to meeting people, relationships, and sex).

I’m only calling you out because I suspected hyperbole and MRA talking points, not because I’m defending dating culture or dating apps. If anyone has better sources, or more information about this research, post away.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear met his latest mate on a dating site, but maybe those work better for bears?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Trust me its not you driving ride share. 
Its something else . Possibly your attitude .
A lot of uber people work 2 jobs and they make a great living .


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> The first link doesn't look like real research, and while I won't dismiss it out of hand, 27 "females" interviewed is not indicative of a serious research paper on the topic. Skimming it, it looks like something that wouldn't pass an undergraduate course, let alone peer review. The research sample is so small it can't even be considered statistically significant - that person who researched it needs a sample size much larger (like 3 to 20 times larger) to get any kind of usable data, assuming that the rest of their research design is appropriate for the subject that they are studying.
> 
> The second link is not a research paper, and doesn't cite a 1% number (or anything close to it). I will check it out because I'm interested in the topic. The paper that it cites does have a sample size that is 10 times larger than the other source cited, but its scope looks more limited and is focused on one-night stands (which makes sense since the research is Tinder-focused, but Tinder is not all there is to meeting people, relationships, and sex).
> 
> I'm only calling you out because I suspected hyperbole and MRA talking points, not because I'm defending dating culture or dating apps. If anyone has better sources, or more information about this research, post away.


again 27 people is enough to know the obvious, women are very selective on tinder.
https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-d44892e18f75


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m not one for online dating since the most whackadoodle guys I met we’re the ones I met online. I don’t know if Match is still popular, but I’d think you’d have better luck with that vs Tinder. I’m old, but I thought Tinder was just a hookup site. 

Just be yourself, don’t try too hard and remember desperation isn’t attractive. I’m not implying you’re desperate but some guys I communicated with from online dating sites just gave me that vibe. 

If you really want to connect with women in person, go to where the women are. Join a social club, go to a bar, volunteer or get a dog and go to a dog park. 

Every man whom I dated long term was one I met in person at a chance event, like a bar, dog training class, concert or festival.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Just to be clear, you _do_ mention in your dating profile that you have Diamond Pro status? If so then I have no explanation for this.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> again 27 people is enough to know the obvious, women are very selective on tinder.


If you know how to design a proper social scientific study, you would acknowledge such a small sample size is _really_ not enough to prove that. There wasn't anything in that essay about research methods discussing how the participants were sampled, or what exactly was asked of them. The author skipped over that quickly and went to the dataset, without establishing rigor or credibility. That essay also did not have a null hypothesis, citations, or anything resembling what we'd want to see out of a research paper on the topic. Notice I'm not asking for peer review or academic credentials - I'm just asking for some basic prerequisites for any social scientific research.

We know that women are often selective and men are often less selective and maybe we don't need research to tell us that. But we _do _need evidence and a properly designed set of experiments or examples of social scientific research to prove that only 1% of men are "successful" on Tinder or other dating sites. We also need a definition for how selective of people, we need a rubric for how to measure this stuff, we need more than one dataset, and so on. I'm asking for stronger evidence.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


It's because we throttle up too fast.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I'm not one for online dating since the most whackadoodle guys I met we're the ones I met online. I don't know if Match is still popular, but I'd think you'd have better luck with that vs Tinder. I'm old, but I thought Tinder was just a hookup site.
> 
> Just be yourself, don't try too hard and remember desperation isn't attractive. I'm not implying you're desperate but some guys I communicated with from online dating sites just gave me that vibe.
> 
> ...


As a non-drinker who doesn't send dogs to training, nor go to bars, concerts or festivals, you'd most likely find me online! But then I'm pretty whackadoodle.



waldowainthrop said:


> If you know how to design a proper social scientific study, you would acknowledge it _really_ isn't enough to prove that. There wasn't anything in that essay about research methods discussing how the participants were sampled, or what exactly was asked of them. The author skipped over that quickly and went to the dataset, without establishing rigor or credibility. Notice I'm not asking for peer review or academic credentials - just some basics for social scientific research.
> 
> We know that women are often selective and men are often less selective and maybe we don't need research to tell us that. But we _do _need evidence and a properly designed set of experiments and set of social research to prove that only 1% of men are "successful" on Tinder or other dating sites. We also need a definition for how selective of people, we need a rubric for how to measure this stuff, we need more than one dataset, and so on. I'm asking for stronger evidence.


One thing I know from my personal experience is that if I spend the same time driving for Uber during the drunk hours as swiping girls on tinder, I'll get far more advances on the Uber app. But not interested in rape allegations, so at most I've given out numbers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> One thing I know from my personal experience is that if I spend the same time driving for Uber during the drunk hours as swiping girls on tinder, I'll get fa more advances on the Uber app. I've turn them all down so far though, due to the whole not wanting to go to prison for rape thing.


Yeah, Tinder is a terrible app that people have good and bad experiences with. I'm just really skeptical when someone says "almost no one who is a man is successful with it" otherwise why would it be so successful? There are lots of popular things that people have almost no success with, but clearly it works for some people some of the time. Maybe some people are happier facing long odds - the dating scene has always been long odds for most people most of the time. That's why there are so many unhappy dating stories. That's why there is a pickup community. That's why many people experiment with other ways of meeting people that are not dating-specific.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> https://medium.com/@worstonlinedate...ably-better-off-not-wasting-your-2ddf370a6e9a
> https://phys.org/news/2019-11-tinder-people.html
> From the first article * Unfortunately, this percentage decreases rapidly as you go down the attractiveness scale. According to this analysis a man of average attractiveness can only expect to be liked by slightly less than 1% of females (0.87%) *


Met my wife on Tinder actually. We are still together. So it's not a waste of time for everyone FYI


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Met my wife on Tinder actually. We are still together. So it's not a waste of time for everyone FYI


Tinder? I don't even know her


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> As a non-drinker who doesn't send dogs to training, nor go to bars, concerts or festivals, you'd most likely find me online! But then I'm pretty whackadoodle.


I'm sure you're not as whacky as some I met. I think it's difficult to just meet people in general today because many don't have the desire to meet in person or the ability to do face-to-face communication without putting away the smartphone. It's a different era now.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Met my wife on Tinder actually. We are still together. So it's not a waste of time for everyone FYI


The 1%, folks. &#129325;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, Tinder is a terrible app that people have good and bad experiences with. I'm just really skeptical when someone says "almost no one who is a man is successful with it" otherwise why would it be so successful? There are lots of popular things that people have almost no success with, but clearly it works for some people some of the time. Maybe some people are happier facing long odds - the dating scene has always been long odds for most people most of the time. That's why there are so many unhappy dating stories. That's why there is a pickup community. That's why many people experiment with other ways of meeting people that are not dating-specific.


As bear said, bear met current mate online, but bear can say from that experience there are a lot of lifers on every dating site. Sometimes bear checks old accounts, three years later some of the same bears (and humans) are still there. Bear found one site with a forum, some of them were 10+ years on site. Get on with mating already, no bear lives forever!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Jon Stoppable I agree.

Do you think those people who have trouble on dating sites would have done significantly better in the age of offline-only dating? It seems like people who have trouble might have trouble regardless of the medium. After all, offline dating still exists and some people still struggle with that.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Jon Stoppable I agree.
> 
> Do you think those people who have trouble on dating sites would have done significantly better in the age of offline-only dating? It seems like people who have trouble might have trouble regardless of the medium. After all, offline dating still exists and some people still struggle with that.


Yeh, online is sketchy, you might getter' home, reach under the skirt and find out your holding a tree trunk.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


As a female, I don't expect to find an exceptionally wealthy partner but having a job is the bottomline. No offense and to be blunt, driving Uber is not a job. You do not receive a W2 from Uber and do you know anyone who includes "Ubering" in their resumes? You should be fully aware of the fact that any fabricated complains can be the grounds for deactivation. I also drive Uber and Lyft part time and definitely understand how stressful driving can be. I simply cannot cope with the stress to meet an earning goal everyday in order to put food to the table. Not all women are greedy but I hope you can put yourself into our shoes.



1.5xorbust said:


> It's probably best not to mention Uber until she's fallen in love with you.


This is called deception lol


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Jon Stoppable I agree.
> 
> Do you think those people who have trouble on dating sites would have done significantly better in the age of offline-only dating? It seems like people who have trouble might have trouble regardless of the medium. After all, offline dating still exists and some people still struggle with that.


This is hard to say. The percentage of humans that never marry or bear cubs is increasing, and there are also stats that show that's not all explained by cohabitation or the lack of desire to reproduce. So clearly there is some reluctance among humans in modern society to mate. This could be because mating is seen as less necessary as human females have higher educational attainment while most human males work as RS drivers? It is hard to separate these factors from the dating medium.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As a female, I don't expect to find an exceptionally wealthy partner but having a job is the bottomline. No offense and to be blunt, driving Uber is not a job. You do not receive a W2 from Uber and do you know anyone who includes "Ubering" in their resumes? You should be fully aware of the fact that any fabricated complains can be the grounds for deactivation. I also drive Uber and Lyft part time and definitely understand how stressful driving can be. I simply cannot cope with the stress to meet an earning goal everyday in order to put food to the table. Not all women are greedy but I hope you can put yourself into our shoes.
> 
> This is called deception lol


Hell I thought women wanted to wear the pants these days. Guess they're still homemakers looking for daddy.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Sorry but it's not a real job


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I don't expect to find an exceptionally wealthy partner but having a job is the bottomline


While in bear society, having access to grocery stores is a major advantage!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As a female, I don't expect to find an exceptionally wealthy partner but having a job is the bottomline. No offense and to be blunt, driving Uber is not a job. You do not receive a W2 from Uber and do you know anyone who includes "Ubering" in their resumes? You should be fully aware of the fact that any fabricated complains can be the grounds for deactivation. I also drive Uber and Lyft part time and definitely understand how stressful driving can be. I simply cannot cope with the stress to meet an earning goal everyday in order to put food to the table. Not all women are greedy but I hope you can put yourself into our shoes.


I was talking to a recruiter for a government job recently and applying to work with them, and they said to give them a complete work history with all jobs and it had to match the background check they would do. I asked about what to write for Uber and Lyft and all the other gigs and they told me to write "unemployed" during the time I only did the gigs, lol.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Sorry but it's not a real job


What's real to you babydoll


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Jon Stoppable I agree.
> 
> Do you think those people who have trouble on dating sites would have done significantly better in the age of offline-only dating? It seems like people who have trouble might have trouble regardless of the medium. After all, offline dating still exists and some people still struggle with that.


Probably not because online dating doesn't eliminate the possibilty of still finding someone in person. And a lot of people who do terrible in online dating do even worse in person. In a world with billions of people, even if you are very eccentric, the odds of finding a match somewhere in the world are not too bad if they can manage to find your post. But if you limit yourself to the girls you can find at the local bar, I'm not so sure.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As a female, I don't expect to find an exceptionally wealthy partner but having a job is the bottomline. No offense and to be blunt, driving Uber is not a job. You do not receive a W2 from Uber and do you know anyone who includes "Ubering" in their resumes? You should be fully aware of the fact that any fabricated complains can be the grounds for deactivation. I also drive Uber and Lyft part time and definitely understand how stressful driving can be. I simply cannot cope with the stress to meet an earning goal everyday in order to put food to the table. Not all women are greedy but I hope you can put yourself into our shoes.
> 
> This is called deception lol


Are you saying that she will fall out of love with him when she finds out that he is an Uber driver?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Probably not because online dating doesn't eliminate the possibilty of still finding someone in person. And a lot of people who do terrible in online dating do even worse in person. In a world with billions of people, even if you are very eccentric, the odds of finding a match somewhere in the world are not too bad if they can manage to find your post. But if you limit yourself to the girls you can find at the local bar, I'm not so sure.


"At the bar" or club is definitely a place people will do worse than online in a "numbers game" sense.

But volunteering, interest organizations, going out in public but not specifically looking for dates? A lot of people do write that stuff off, but getting _out of the house_ is a guaranteed way to increase the chances of meeting possible partners. It's not an answer to the question "how to meet and attract people" but it's a prerequisite that a lot of folks should consider if they're not already doing it.

I dislike Tinder but I do think online dating and online networking in general has at least given some people some potential for meeting people with niche interests or niche tastes, even if doing things in person is pretty important as well. It's brilliant for queer folks, for example.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> But volunteering, interest organizations, going out in public but not specifically looking for dates?


Bowling. Chicks love bowlers. Join a bowling league. Bears can bowl too (using the ramp) so it's a interspecies activity for a first date.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I've had a few of those pax whose general attitude toward me was, "So what awful things happened to you that you're doing this?" Usually younger folks in their 20s or so. Not many to be honest. And I'm really too old to have anything to prove to people I'll never see again. But if they DO press the issue, I always have a fun time when I tell them that I used to be a trader on the CBOE through the tech boom and crash of the 90s early 00s, quietly retired in my early 30s, went back to grad school while my wife's career was taking off, and now am a stay-at-home parent of a child with extra medical needs who primarily ubers a bit here and there to get out of the house or when the kid's at school.

It's like, yeah, kid, you can fit a whole lot more life into 50 years than 25.

But when I was young, I also made assumptions about people based on what they do probably (most tend to grow out of it I think, or at least I hope).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bowling. Chicks love bowlers. Join a bowling league. Bears can bowl too (using the ramp) so it's a interspecies activity for a first date.


Chicks love ballers not bowlers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> But volunteering, interest organizations, going out in public but not specifically looking for dates? A lot of people do write that stuff off, but getting _out of the house_ is a guaranteed way to increase the chances of meeting possible partners. It's not an answer to the question "how to meet and attract people" but it's a prerequisite that a lot of folks should consider if they're not already doing it.


Looking for dates outside of bars and online dating sites may not be criminal yet, but we're getting there.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Looking for dates outside of bars and online dating sites may not be criminal yet, but we're getting there.


I totally disagree, but I guess I dodged a bullet if you're right.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Chicks love ballers not bowlers.


No one gets a high-five for a Brooklyn strike.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Chicks love ballers not bowlers.


_Lars and the Real Girl_ is a favorite film of mine.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Do you think those people who have trouble on dating sites would have done significantly better in the age of offline-only dating? It seems like people who have trouble might have trouble regardless of the medium.


Speaking from the perspective of somebody that is in the age bracket that witnessed the rise of online dating, I can tell you that I was equally unsuccessful in both realms.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Speaking from the perspective of somebody that is in the age bracket that witnessed the rise of online dating, I can tell you that I was equally unsuccessful in both realms.


Nothing's changed bro, it all comes down to how fat your wallet is.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Nothing's changed bro, it all comes down to how fat your wallet is.


If that were true, no one enrolled in high school, college or early in their career would have sex or find attraction, as their wallets are thin and their debt is high and often growing.

This opinion is reductive and not substantiated. Some people care about money or power, but there is more to attraction.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Nothing's changed bro, it all comes down to how fat your wallet is.


This is not true, bear was able to mate online without a fat wallet. Bear merely had to be fat.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If that were true, no one enrolled in high school, college or early in their career would have sex or find attraction, as their wallets are thin and their debt is high and often growing.
> 
> This opinion is reductive and not substantiated. Some people care about money or power, but there is more to attraction.
> [/QUOTE


Ok, so back to the original question then, if it's not about money, how come women won't date Uber drivers?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Ok, so back to the original question then, if it's not about money, how come women won't date Uber drivers?


Why not go back one more step earlier than that? Is it actually true that "women won't date Uber drivers" [and let's be more specific, Uber drivers who are heterosexual men]?

It's a pretty big claim, and we're going to need some evidence for it. Not anecdotal evidence. Do working and middle class hetereosexual men have trouble getting partners? What about working and middle class men who drive as their main occupation? Is there some data on this?

There are many people on this forum who are men, are likely not independently wealthly, who date or have partners, so clearly it's not impossible. Working and middle class men as a class are not locked out of the dating pool, otherwise we'd be seeing no one on dating apps, a birth rate near zero, tens of millions of permanently single and/or celibate heterosexual women in this country alone, and many other signs that dating or relationships is impossible for men who are not wealthy.

Bring evidence, bring arguments. It's not my claim, so I am in the enviable position of not having to look up the evidence. I know: privilege does exist.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Why not go back one more step earlier than that? Is it actually true that "women won't date Uber drivers" [and let's be more specific, Uber drivers who are heterosexual men]?


Bear is already claimed, otherwise bear would mate with all of your females. Humans beware, bears are coming!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Nothing's changed bro, it all comes down to how fat your wallet is.


This is one of the things that undesirable men tell themselves to make themselves feel better about themselves. It's bull......ummmm.......doodie? Can I say "doodie?" I'm not saying that there aren't any women out there that go after rich men for their money. Of course there are. That group doesn't include all women, though, or even a majority.......and it's definitely not the reason that I strike out with women. There are plenty of men out there that are worse off financially than me that do just fine with women. I understand the desire to tell yourself things like this, but eventually you have to open your eyes and stop using it as a crutch.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is one of the things that undesirable men tell themselves to make themselves feel better about themselves. It's bull......ummmm.......doodie? Can I say "doodie?" I'm not saying that there aren't any women out there that go after rich men for their money. Of course there are. That group doesn't include all women, though, or even a majority.......and it's definitely not the reason that I strike out with women. There are plenty of men out there that are worse off financially than me that do just fine with women. I understand the desire to tell yourself things like this, but eventually you have to open your eyes and stop using it as a crutch.


Speak for yourself bro, all good here, just trying to get the original poster's message answered.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Speak for yourself bro, all good here, just trying to get the original poster's message answered.


But do you buy the premise of the original question? I'm not sure we should.

Some people have a really rough time with dating. I hate dating, personally, so I'm really sympathetic to those who struggle with it.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Speak for yourself bro, all good here, just trying to get the original poster's message answered.


I am speaking for myself. When I said "you," I wasn't talking about you personally but a more general "you."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Probably not because online dating doesn't eliminate the possibilty of still finding someone in person. And a lot of people who do terrible in online dating do even worse in person. In a world with billions of people, even if you are very eccentric, the odds of finding a match somewhere in the world are not too bad if they can manage to find your post. But if you limit yourself to the girls you can find at the local bar, I'm not so sure.


I met quite a few ladies on line. Probly 10-12 ladies.

I even had a formula for it. I don't remember the exact ratio but you had to message a lot of women until you actually got some responses. Of those responses even fewer would continue on to something a little longer than 2-3 messages and of those very few would turn in to actual dates.

I'm not the greatest looking guy and I'd ask the ladies why they even considered me. They all said they liked my personality. All the ladies I dated were at least a decade younger (my GF of 8 years is 18 yrs younger) so they could have been dating someone younger and better looking.

I tend to think that was true because one of my schticks when asked about my job was that I was a professional aluminum receptacle recycler. They'd ask what is that and I'd say I collect cans on the side of the road. That broke the ice with many and the ones that found it funny would continue to chat.

The ones that didn't find it funny would stop communicating which was great for me because they didn't have a sense of humor and things wouldn't have worked out.

I found that it wasn't about money either because most would offer to pay part of the date. I generally would insist on paying with the exception of one lady who really made a big deal of her paying her share. We actually dated for a while, I can't remember now if it was 8-10 months. We went out 2-3 times a week.

I don't drink and am not much of a club hopper so OLD worked pretty well for me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think a lot of this comes down to men not being a monolith, and women not being a monolith. We’re all different, even within our classes.

Most people have standards and preferences, which is why meeting people can be so hard without repeated failures and lots of disinterest. The people who are successful at it are often just not put off by failure to the same degree. Some people have an easier time of it, through certain innate or learned advantages.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

If women don't work for you, try dating men.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think a lot of this comes down to men not being a monolith, and women not being a monolith. We're all different, even within our classes.
> 
> Most people have standards and preferences, which is why meeting people can be so hard without repeated failures and lots of disinterest. The people who are successful at it are often just not put off by failure to the same degree. Some people have an easier time of it, through certain innate or learned advantages.


What's that saying?

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LazyBumBunny said:


> If women don't work for you, try dating men.


It will be worse for some people if they switch over. &#128528;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> While looks help, that can't be true. Can you link this research? It has to specifically confirm the 1% number that you claimed research has shown.


I'm 55 and never was purty to begin with. Stay in good shape yeah, but purty NO. I still pull zombies from 50 yards


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It will be worse for some people if they switch over. &#128528;


No doubt, and these days you have to define the spectrum of 'man' lol, gotta make sure you have the correct lbgtq designation


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Covid. Blame Covid.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

LazyBumBunny said:


> If women don't work for you, try dating men.


Ah, if only it were that simple. Strangely enough, I have never met a woman that was remotely interested in me, but I have been hit on by gay men. Just from a sheer numbers standpoint, you'd think it would be the other way around.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

You're lucky you're not in SF. The hypergamy capitol of the world. It doesn't get any worst than this and I mean it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Probably not because online dating doesn't eliminate the possibilty of still finding someone in person. And a lot of people who do terrible in online dating do even worse in person. In a world with billions of people, even if you are very eccentric, the odds of finding a match somewhere in the world are not too bad if they can manage to find your post. But if you limit yourself to the girls you can find at the local bar, I'm not so sure.


but, I like serendipity and chance.

however you and bear are right. The greater the pool online than a dive bar.

I find online it's easy to play games. There was a friend of mine that met a chick online, forum, seem legit but when he met her irl after all the emotions invested.

she cat fished him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Lie about everything. Trust no one.


Just tell them

What you do for a Living

Is Legal

Most of the time . . ..


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Remove the Uber driver info from your profile, test things out for a few weeks, see if more women react positively. Use this test to find out more about your hypothesis.

Nobody is excited about diamond pro status - remove that title status lingo immediately.


----------



## Marcus Foley (Mar 31, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Change your job title to venture capitalist, you're going to be amazed the amount of women that are attracted to you. Worked so well for me on dating sites. Amazing how a job title change will open legs.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Nothing to do with that. Some women (younger) go for looks and older women go for a nice guy. So which one of these do you fit into?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Sorry man but I laughed pretty hard at this.
> 
> Good luck on your search.


Kinda hard not to laugh &#128514; but don't wanna hurt people's feelings.



dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Post some pictures the girls you PM on tinder. Are you just aiming out of your league?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Kinda hard not to laugh &#128514; but don't wanna hurt people's feelings.


He posted this here. He knew the risks... &#128514;


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Wake up man ! You are an Uber driver. When has a loser ever been attractive to women?


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Dating is about building intrigue and demonstrating confidence. Nothing is more unattractive than a man or woman who is insecure. That's the number one thing for either sex. 

Lets face it, Rideshare is not a sexy profession. I would get rid of any mention of your profession on dating sites and apps. When it comes up, be upfront about but don't defend it. You can say, "I love the freedom of being my own boss and the money is good too".


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

The gays - a super judgey bunch to begin with - are the same way. I used to just say "self-employed" on my Scruff profile, but I got tired of having a chat go up in smoke as soon as I mentioned how I make a living, so I added more detail to my profile to weed out the guys who can't bring themselves to consider dating a driver.









It also doesn't help that I'm 57 which is like 80 in gay years.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Plus being Spiritual, Knowing what astrological signs work best and knowing how to run a Numerology chart to see if there maybe trouble or a long lasting relationship is key. The ladies may not like that, why waste time on a relationship that is not going to work for her too.
> See The Numbers Lady. Glynis McCants. and,
> .
> https://numerologysign.com/astrology/zodiac/compatibility/pisces-man-and-libra-woman-compatibility
> .


LOL

Look profiles are like a big deal on a dating app. If she sees an Uber driver and then an engineer yeah that call would be easy.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

This fool thinks Tinder is for finding 'the one'? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I live in a small town and I refuse to date anyone I work with. I met almost every woman I dated online. I even married one of them.

OP probably is a 4 trying to date a 9 when there are plenty of 3,4,5's right in front of him.

And Uber is not a career. Unless you are putting yourself through school driving YES, Uber driving is a HUGE red flag. No retirement, no health insurance, no vacation days, NOTHING. Get your ass into a community collage and learn a trade or join the military,


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Because women do not want to date men without a job.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I'm old, but I thought Tinder was just a hookup site.


Looking for love in all the wrong places...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> And Uber is not a career. Unless you are putting yourself through school driving YES, Uber driving is a HUGE red flag. No retirement, no health insurance, no vacation days, NOTHING. Get your ass into a community collage and learn a trade or join the military,


No vacation days? You get as many vacation days as you want, you just have to make your own vacation pay. Vacation pay is really nothing more than a slight increase to hourly salary. If you get 2 weeks of vacation, that is equivalent to a 4% increase in salary. Just work 4% more hours during the week to take 2 weeks off and you have the same thing. Or consider yourself to make 4% less per hour and take the same 2 weeks off. I made over $50,000 in revenue last year and would have made a lot more except I really only drove full time half of the year. That's not bad if you ask me. It's better than you're going to get in the military, particularly when you consider that the military is basically a 24 hour a day job. Drive for 16 hours every day for Uber and I'll bet you make more than just about anyone in the military. It's all about work ethic. You get out of it what you put in. If you put in zero hours you make zero money.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just to be clear, you _do_ mention in your dating profile that you have Diamond Pro status? If so then I have no explanation for this.


My Uber status is blue. I kept it Diamond for a bit after I got married. Then started letting it go. At first it was a few declines and the odd cancellation. And at some point, I just gave up caring :frown:.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> My Uber status is blue. I kept it Diamond for a bit after I got married. Then started letting it go. At first it was a few declines and the odd cancellation. And at some point, I just gave up caring :frown:.


Maintain the high status until after you've got the lady... smart man.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maintain the high status until after you've got the lady... smart man.


The Uber man holds diamond until he gets married. After marriage he drops to blue, and she gains 100 lbs. It's just how it works.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i actually used dating app with uber driver in profile. my profile said "wanna see my penis?" worked like a charm!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Looking for love in all the wrong places...


Yep and that's a great song.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Seriously, who in their right mind want to date a loser driving cheap entitled people for charity and donations in a leased car?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

How about a dating site specifically for drivers?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> How about a dating site specifically for drivers?


Would probably become the most popular subforum here if UP created it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Would probably become the most popular subforum here if UP created it.


Would Uber and Lyft drivers date each other?

What about RS and delivery?

I can just imagine the comments.

"I could never date a girl who let's strangers in her car".

"I could never date a guy whose car smells like burger and fries".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Would probably become the most popular subforum here if UP created it.


And @Mkang14 would be very busy. She'd have no time to post on the general forum because she'd be so busy on that subforum. &#128522;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And @Mkang14 would be very busy. She'd have no time to post on the general forum because she'd be so busy on that subforum. &#128522;


Not really. Bored of it all. Real life is much more interesting &#128175;.

Hitting the 1 year mark here I can see why most move on.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I made a sweatpants joke earlier but here's the real deal. The mch method. 

Get yourself an office job. Offices are filled with women. Don't listen to any of that "don't shit where you eat" stuff either. It's complete garbage. My parents met in an office. If they subscribed to that I wouldn't exist. I suspect this advice was invented by some savy mfer who wanted to keep all of the office women to himself but thats just pure speculation.

Anyway I've never been a stop sign and by stop sign I mean one of the 1-5% of super good looking dudes who walk into a room and instantly every woman wants to have sex with him. My best friend was like that back in the day so Ive seen it play out. Dude is a fat bald slob now though hahaha. 

To get back on track. You get your office job right, and you're surrounded by women. Now, dont run around hitting on all of them like some sex crazed maniac. That only works if you're the stop sign guy. You just chill, be nice, be yourself, make them smile, make them laugh and be pleasant to be around. Thats it. Due to stockholm syndrome your looks will gradually improve in their eyes. You'll take on the appeal of a nice familiar easy chair sitting in the corner. Eventually some of the office women will want to come over and sit on you. 

(this also works at restaurants and drive through milk stores although the logistics are slightly different)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Would probably become the most popular subforum here if UP created it.


I just use the entire forum

Having solid results so far


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Would Uber and Lyft drivers date each other?
> 
> What about RS and delivery?
> 
> ...


or..."i'm number 120-125 at the pigpen, wanna ****?"


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> "I could never date a guy whose car smells like burger and fries".


Bear is not interested in human males, but would be very interested in that car.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Look profiles are like a big deal on a dating app. If she sees an Uber driver and then an engineer yeah that call would be easy.


Not necessarily. Many of us engineers are boring af and people don't want to hear us talk about semiconductor efficiency or automation ROI.



Mkang14 said:


> Not really. Bored of it all. Real life is much more interesting &#128175;.
> 
> Hitting the 1 year mark here I can see why most move on.


I know. I'll post for a bit and then disappear. I remember a time when I only got along with one mod lol.



mch said:


> I made a sweatpants joke earlier but here's the real deal. The mch method.
> 
> Get yourself an office job. Offices are filled with women. Don't listen to any of that "don't shit where you eat" stuff either. It's complete garbage. My parents met in an office. If they subscribed to that I wouldn't exist. I suspect this advice was invented by some savy mfer who wanted to keep all of the office women to himself but thats just pure speculation.
> 
> ...


This is good advice. No lie, my best time with women was when I worked at a grocery store. OMG the pay sucked but I got around. Such a perk.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

get an office job where you can wear grey sweatpants commando style!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

got a p said:


> get an office job where you can wear grey sweatpants commando style!


Hell I'd work there for free!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Not necessarily. Many of us engineers are boring af and people don't want to hear us talk about semiconductor efficiency or automation RO!.


I can agree to that. Almost married an engineer in my younger days.

@dannyconnell get a p/t job as a bartender or bouncer. You'll meet so many women. Contrary to how some say bars say are bad news, many people I know married someone he/she met at a bar.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I made a sweatpants joke earlier but here's the real deal. The mch method.
> 
> Get yourself an office job. Offices are filled with women. Don't listen to any of that "don't shit where you eat" stuff either. It's complete garbage. My parents met in an office. If they subscribed to that I wouldn't exist. I suspect this advice was invented by some savy mfer who wanted to keep all of the office women to himself but thats just pure speculation.
> 
> ...


I actually wrote a long post but ended up not posting. Because in all honesty dont think many will be able to relate. Being female and getting hit on all the time isnt exactly the niche here.

But agree with meeting people at the work place. Almost everyone I dated, i worked with. They cant judge your job because most likely they have the same job &#128161;. Also in some cases you are around these people for 8 hours a day and that is a good opportunity to get to know someone.

I've never seriously dated online. I may have if I was more into social media in the past. But much of the real interaction goes away when someone has a few minutes to think of the perfect response, it's not the same.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

this is funny because i thought of an app last year that would be a combination of uber and tinder called "pick-me-up" so people can multitask!

you would need an army of lawyers to start this company and i can't afford that :frown:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

got a p said:


> this is funny because i thought of an app last year that would be a combination of uber and tinder called "pick-me-up" so people can multitask!
> 
> you would need an army of lawyers to start this company and i can't afford that :frown:


Dude start selling your swiss cheese rollups. You'll be sitting on a pile of cash in no time.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear has found a woman for OP:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Not necessarily. Many of us engineers are boring af and people don't want to hear us talk about semiconductor efficiency or automation ROI.


That's one advantage of being close to your mom. She'll listen to me drone on about anything. But I'm no engineer, just a perpetual engineering student.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Yes women these days don't give it up unless you can pay baby, they know after they ride with Uber you aint making shit, you a scrub dude, go back to school. Now most of the women aren't worth shit either but they usually dictate whether you get laid or not, 10-4.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never seriously dated online. I may have if I was more into social media in the past. But much of the real interaction goes away when someone has a few minutes to think of the perfect response, it's not the same.


Real life conversation is hard. Writing skills help with vocabulary, but I'm always sticking my foot in my mouth in real life conversation.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Check out some of these gogo grandparent chicks, they might hit you up.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Real life conversation is hard. Writing skills help with vocabulary, but I'm always sticking my foot in my mouth in real life conversation.


Some people don't expect a person to be perfect or say the right thing. I actually gravitate towards people who are different, interesting. There are others out there that must feel the same. Anyone that is easily scared off probably isnt the most exciting person to connect with anyways. Who needs that.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't say you're an Uber driver......

Say you're a lottery winner looking for a travel mate.
Lottery winners are pretty much treated like rock starz (so I hear)

You'll have far more applicants than you could possible interview


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Remove the Uber driver info from your profile, test things out for a few weeks, see if more women react positively. Use this test to find out more about your hypothesis.
> 
> Nobody is excited about diamond pro status - remove that title status lingo immediately.





WhogivesAF? said:


> Wake up man ! You are an Uber driver. When has a loser ever been attractive to women?


Do you determine who's or who's not a loser based on what they do for a living? Am I a loser for driving with Uber but have college degrees?


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Uber drivers should have their own dating forum 
Oh wait .......


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Don't say your an Uber Driver. Instead, tell them you are a Lyft driver, put up the old Lyft Mustache Logo in your profile, and ask them if they want a mustache ride!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Aren’t men with “stability” the first ones to jump off the roof when they lose their job?

I’ve been full-time self employed since 2010. No problem with the ladies till I got married. Always saw independent as making it as an alpha.

Hint: Women that care about how much you make in the first few weeks of dating are generally good for nothing gold diggers. If you suspect you’re dating one of those make sure to get some before telling them your income.

Historic Reminder: Women fought for their rights to vote and work. Heck I tell my wife she can be a housewife and she still goes to work. That’s when you know you found the right one.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Black Car said:


> Do you determine who's or who's not a loser based on what they do for a living? Am I a loser for driving with Uber but have college degrees?


Different people have their own definitions of what a loser is. Some would say anyone who makes less than $100K is a loser. For others, you might only be a loser if you are a homeless heroin addict that commits burglaries to get your next fix and are constantly in and out of jail.

Lots of people consider rideshare drivers to be losers, (along with no doubt, almost everyone who works in retail, fast food, public transportation, hospitality, sanitation, and other lesser esteemed positions), but I wouldn't want to have someone that judgemental as my mate even if I happened to be working in a high end job when I met her.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


You nailed it pretty much. Women are usually into guys who make good money.

But actually, your idea about male Uber drivers meeting up with women Uber drivers isn't going to work at all. Some women who aren't Uber drivers may have read Uber Press Releases from a few years ago and think Uber Partner average income is 90k. Those who are Uber drivers know your prospects aren't that great.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What kind of kid does want to have another same toy that he/she already had? 
Same thing on adults. People want to be coupled with another person who has other qualifications that they are lacking. Mostly girls. Girls like fun and they have been chasing after fun when they were young and didn't try hard enough to improve themselves. That is why they want to be with a guy who could impress them on what they are lacking.
Rideshare drivers?? Come on man, girls are not stupid, so they have more driving privileged in numbers than men do. They could be RS drivers anytime they wanted. You can't impress them. Only after you became someone's husband and you had worked hard on earning money for family, your wife will be very impressed and love you so much because you worked hard for her.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> Because the entrance exam to be an Uber driver is equivalent to 4th grade gym.
> 
> You are working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day. If you're not working, you don't make any money, vacations are going to be scarce. Women like to travel.
> 
> ...


What is your degree in?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> *How come women dont want to date uber drivers?*


Because being an Uber driver is as glamorous as being a parking lot attendant.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Because being an Uber driver is as glamorous as being a parking lot attendant.


It's not that glamorous.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> People want to be coupled with another person who has other qualifications that they are lacking. Mostly girls. Girls like fun and they have been chasing after fun when they were young and didn't try hard enough to improve themselves. That is why they want to be with a guy who could impress them on what they are lacking.


Bro you impress them in bed, not with $$$. Some of these girls out there want to live like queens when they ain't worth half the money you spend on them.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


"Women are meant to be loved, not to be understood."

.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Bro you impress them in bed, not with $$$. Some of these girls out there want to live like queens when they ain't worth half the money you spend on them.


I feel sorry for you having experience with that kind of girls. 
BTW, You can never impress a girl in bed. You can only make them like you for the purpose of sexual intercourse.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I feel sorry for you having experience with that kind of girls.
> BTW, You can never impress a girl in bed. You can only make them like you for the purpose of sexual intercourse.


Guess I don't have your judgmental approval. Already losing sleep over it.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber drivers get a bad rep. One friend drives full-time and lives in his car. Common knowledge at church he doesn't have a mailing address.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

A lot of good advise here.
If all else fails, consider penpalling up with some 
prison ladies. They won't care what you do.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Not necessarily. Many of us engineers are boring af and people don't want to hear us talk about semiconductor efficiency or automation ROI.


First rule of social etiquette for engineers: Do not talk about your work. No matter how fascinating it might seem to you, nobody wants to hear about it.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I met my gf after picking her up at the Toronto airport, she’s a flight attendant and we’ve been going out over 3 yrs now.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Black Car said:


> Do you determine who's or who's not a loser based on what they do for a living? Am I a loser for driving with Uber but have college degrees?


I drove a taxi with a former deputy president of an European nation. He is still an alcoholic taxi driver. Every " space cadet " with a degree uses the rationale that their current sojourn as a taxi driver or rideshare driver is only a stop-gap measure while they wait for the next slot as an Astronaut . Whilst this might provide a "warm fuzzy " feeling of solace, it does nothing to convince anyone else that the person has become anything but a LOSER.

If however, you are convinced that working for less than the minimum wage makes you a winner in the eyes of women ( with the exception of those drunk in your rideshare); that is your prerogative.



Ubercadabra said:


> Uber drivers should have their own dating forum
> Oh wait .......


Good idea, if you want to date men who are losers.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Maybe to their way of thinking, rideshare driving doesn't connotate a consistent employment, or a bright future.
> 
> Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability.


Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability= Meal tickets.

Most women want to date men who pay for everything, yet claim they're "independent & don't need a man". Sure honey.



WhogivesAF? said:


> I drove a taxi with a former deputy president of an European nation. He is still an alcoholic taxi driver. Every " space cadet " with a degree uses the rationale that their current sojourn as a taxi driver or rideshare driver is only a stop-gap measure while they wait for the next slot as an Astronaut . Whilst this might provide a "warm fuzzy " feeling of solace, it does nothing to convince anyone else that the person has become anything but a LOSER.
> 
> If however, you are convinced that working for less than the minimum wage makes you a winner in the eyes of women ( with the exception of those drunk in your rideshare); that is your prerogative.
> 
> ...


As opposed to some of the "winners" these women choose to date, who are: abusers, drug addicts, felons, etc? You know, the "bad boys" these women WILLINGLY bang, get knocked up from, cry "he's a dead beat", yet refuse to acknowledge their own accountability in?

I guess I'm happy being a "loser", while these women are out banging half the city, because those men are "winners".

Dating sites are littered with wall hitters, women with multiple kids from multiple men, crazy, bi polar women.

Guess being a "loser" in the current dating climate isn't all bad. Most women bring nothing to the table relationship wise anyways, they're usually looking for the BBD(bigger & better deal) or someone to foot the bills for them & their 5 crotch goblins.

Pass.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


you should read redpill for a start, uber drivers are seen as creatures of low social value/status by the broader female gene pool, sorry about that, so maybe try lying, or get an interesting accent.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I drove a taxi with a former deputy president of an European nation. He is still an alcoholic taxi driver. Every " space cadet " with a degree uses the rationale that their current sojourn as a taxi driver or rideshare driver is only a stop-gap measure while they wait for the next slot as an Astronaut . Whilst this might provide a "warm fuzzy " feeling of solace, it does nothing to convince anyone else that the person has become anything but a LOSER.
> 
> If however, you are convinced that working for less than the minimum wage makes you a winner in the eyes of women ( with the exception of those drunk in your rideshare); that is your prerogative.
> 
> ...


Being a jerk only works when you're actually funny. Go outside, throw your boomerang around for awhile, and come back with something better.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

defo get an accent, and preferably exotic headwear, only single male taxi driver I know that picked up and married an absolute stunner '10' local aussie chick whilst driving said taxi was a sikh fellow, Armajit was his name..


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability= Meal tickets.
> 
> Most women want to date men who pay for everything, yet claim they're "independent & don't need a man". Sure honey.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

You seem mad bro. You should relax.


----------



## JohnnyJets (May 30, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Because the entrance exam to be an Uber driver is equivalent to 4th grade gym.
> 
> You are working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day. If you're not working, you don't make any money, vacations are going to be scarce. Women like to travel.
> 
> ...


All true.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability= Meal tickets.
> 
> Most women want to date men who pay for everything, yet claim they're "independent & don't need a man". Sure honey.
> 
> ...


I don't know man. Some of these women you're describing sound like a pretty good time to me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dannyconnell said:


> In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....


Women aren't interested in diamond drivers. Women are interested in drivers who can afford diamonds &#128142;.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Uber drivers get a bad rep. One friend drives full-time and lives in his car. Common knowledge at church he doesn't have a mailing address.


Still haven't met a Uber that "lives" in his car. Pretty sure you need a valid mailing address and a place to shower. If he really does I'm sure it's by choice, not necessity.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

dannyconnell said:


> Sincerely


I suggest KY Liquid. You've already got a computer.

That's all you need.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> Uber drivers get a bad rep. One friend drives full-time and lives in his car. Common knowledge at church he doesn't have a mailing address.


He should do OK on church dating sites, those are all two human females for every male.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You seem mad bro. You should relax.


Have no reason to be mad "bro", I live in something called REALITY, perhaps you should try doing so as well? What did I say however that was incorrect in any way?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Women aren't interested in diamond drivers. Women are interested in drivers who can afford diamonds &#128142;.


My point earlier.....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

When one person posts about their woes, a lot of unhappy people come out of the woodwork to pile on. 🐜


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> If she is Tasmanian, where does she fit on the crazy/hot scale? Asking for a friend.


Anyone else have this pop into their head?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@mch got a good night's sleep, just woke up, and he's ready to fight. &#129325;


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> @mch got a good night's sleep, just woke up, and he's ready to fight. &#129325;


Well, I am going to bed. It is 2.30 am here and it's been a big night on the scotch.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Still haven't met a Uber that "lives" in his car. Pretty sure you need a valid mailing address and a place to shower. If he really does I'm sure it's by choice, not necessity.


Believe me they are doing it, the pay is horrible, I am still in shock how bad, now if you are willing to work 70 hours a week or more, and yes you will get lucky every now and then. This is my market in South Florida so I can't speak for other markets.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Well, I am going to bed. It is 2.30 am here and it's been a big night on the scotch.


You know, fair enough. That's an honest and nice post right there. &#129347;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

These days if you are a decent person it is hard to meet woman. If you don't go out to bars drinking it is nearly impossible to meet anyone.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Get a goodnights sleep, and try and come up with some entertaining insults tomorrow.


It's noon where I am. I just had some cherry diesel and I'm sitting on my back deck listening to metallica.

You just aren't doing it for me.

God I miss @Samman&#128557;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Believe me they are doing it, the pay is horrible, I am still in shock how bad, now if you are willing to work 70 hours a week or more, and yes you will get lucky every now and then. This is my market in South Florida so I can't speak for other markets.


Wow &#128563;
The Northeast is pretty busy all day long.
Considering minimum fare is under $4 we still make livable wages out here. 7 to 9hrs a day.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Wow &#128563;
> The Northeast is pretty busy all day long.
> Considering minimum fare is under $4 we still make livable wages out here. 7 to 9hrs a day.


I grew up in the Boston area, about 20 miles south, I have been living in South Florida 40 years at 62.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Uber drivers get a bad rep. One friend drives full-time and lives in his car. Common knowledge at church he doesn't have a mailing address.


If he drives a lot, he probably will get some killer savings going that way. The Uber driver living in his car is probably more ambitious.


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Because the entrance exam to be an Uber driver is equivalent to 4th grade gym.
> 
> You are working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day. If you're not working, you don't make any money, vacations are going to be scarce. Women like to travel.
> 
> ...


It kind of seems like the table have turned. The jobs that sound and appear like they pay well don't really pay well. I used to live paycheck to paycheck after graduating college in 2007. I worked as an accountant,retail management and lot of other jobs, none of them paid me as good as the gig economy that requires little to no skills. My first year of driving uber in 2014, I made $110K and also made around $40K renting places on Airbnb. I made way more the very next year in 2015. And started making less and less but still higher the average American. I do Amazon flex now and make on average $1500/wk 40 hours. I spoke to some guy not to long ago. He told me he moved to the states few years ago. He delivers for Amazon flex, drives uber/lyft and also does other delivery services and makes $10K amonth. Actually he said that's the minimum he made before the pandemic. If that is true, which I believe it is, the tables have really turned.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

The Christian driver said:


> It kind of seems like the table have turned. The jobs that sound and appear like they pay well don't really pay well. I used to live paycheck to paycheck after graduating college in 2007. I worked as an accountant,retail management and lot of other jobs, none of them paid me as good as the gig economy that requires little to no skills. My first year of driving uber in 2014, I made $110K and also made around $40K renting places on Airbnb. I made way more the very next year in 2015. And started making less and less but still higher the average American. I do Amazon flex now and make on average $1500/wk 40 hours. I spoke to some guy not to long ago. He told me he moved to the states few years ago. He delivers for Amazon flex, drives uber/lyft and also does other delivery services and makes $10K amonth. Actually he said that's the minimum he made before the pandemic. If that is true, which I believe it is, the tables have really turned.


The bible is an incredibly boring book to read, but tends to also have very tearable pages. It's like two bad things in one!

When I was in my youth I stumbled across the "song of solomon", I believe was the passage. Anyway, the one where he describes the women's breasts and looks.

That particular book made me feel.... biblical


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> When I was in my youth I stumbled across the "song of solomon", I believe was the passage. Anyway, the one where he describes the women's breasts and looks


Bears aren't into breasts, but there are other good parts too:

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=2+Kings+2:23-24&version=NIV;KJV&interface=amp


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bears aren't into breasts, but there are other good parts too:
> 
> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=2+Kings+2:23-24&version=NIV;KJV&interface=amp


Hmm I dont recall hearing the story of 42 children getting mauled by a bear after making fun of a bald man &#129315;&#129315;

But I didnt pay close attention

I'm also still moderately butt-hurt over you not acknowledging my question about the Chicago Bears a few weeks back.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Lmao profiled to the max!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hmm I dont recall hearing the story of 42 children getting mauled by a bear after making fun of a bald man &#129315;&#129315;
> 
> But I didnt pay close attention
> 
> I'm also still moderately butt-hurt over you not acknowledging my question about the Chicago Bears a few weeks back.


If your butt hurts you should try washing your backside in a waterfall or a stream rather than just wiping with rabbits. But bear does recall posting something about Walter Payton and Dick Butkus?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's not that glamorous.


Oh but it is quite glamorous indeed!

Just think of all the wonderful things you get: a shirt with your name on it, your own little kiosk, a cash register, and a little sliding window you can close to shut off the world. Plus you get to bring your own coffee in a thermos. Oh, and there's also the all-so-powerful magic button you get to push to raise the gate arm -- that alone gives you the power of life or death over the people who park there.

It's pretty amazing. :wink:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability= Meal tickets.


Not true. My husband is not rich but he's a hard worker who has a career. When we met 10 years ago I had a boyfriend with no job, no driver's license, and no ambition to do anything with his life besides selling weed. Does it make me a goldigger for dumping a total loser for someone with a working class job and a direction in life? I'd call that smart, not greedy. I don't need someone else to support me, but I wouldn't want to be with someone who I had to support.



UberTrent9 said:


> Most women bring nothing to the table relationship wise anyways, they're usually looking for the BBD(bigger & better deal) or someone to foot the bills for them & their 5 crotch goblins.


I take objection to you using the term "most." You sure are bitter, aren't you?



mch said:


> I don't know man. Some of these women you're describing sound like a pretty good time to me.


You know what they say, crazy in the head = crazy in the bed! &#128523;&#129315;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> ...crazy in the bed! &#128523;&#129315;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Oh but it is quite glamorous indeed!
> 
> Just think of all the wonderful things you get: a shirt with your name on it, your own little kiosk, a cash register, and a little sliding window you can close to shut off the world. Plus you get to bring your own coffee in a thermos. Oh, and there's also the all-so-powerful magic button you get to push to raise the gate arm -- that alone gives you the power of life or death over the people who park there.
> 
> It's pretty amazing. :wink:


Since you put it that way..........


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Not true. My husband is not rich but he's a hard worker who has a career. When we met 10 years ago I had a boyfriend with no job, no driver's license, and no ambition to do anything with his life besides selling weed. Does it make me a goldigger for dumping a total loser for someone with a working class job and a direction in life? I'd call that smart, not greedy. I don't need someone else to support me, but I wouldn't want to be with someone who I had to support.
> 
> I take objection to you using the term "most." You sure are bitter, aren't you?
> 
> You know what they say, crazy in the head = crazy in the bed! &#128523;&#129315;


Oh brother, 10-4, now my question is did you bang him before or after you dumped the loser with no ambition?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Oh brother, 10-4, now my question is did you bang him before or after you dumped the loser with no ambition?


After. And we've been together for almost 11 years now. But I don't see how that is relevant.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Sorry dude, you have poor job prospects and earning potential. Just like you care about looks they care about financial potential and stability. And, status does matter to. I think if you are a good looking guy, tall, dark and handsome but worked at Home Depot, you're desirability would probably be the same as a Rideshare driver. Money and status does matter.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Women are the most confused creatures on earth. They have no clue what they want and even when they think they do they change their mind ten times. Attempt to discuss them as rationale and logical beings is futile.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Oh brother, 10-4, now my question is did you bang him before or after you dumped the loser with no ambition?


Such linguistic eloquence!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q: *How come women dont want to date uber drivers?

A:* .............because they are afraid of this:













UberBastid said:


> Look for a lady who'd driving a 72 Gremlin. And likes to date dishwashers and people with gambling addictions. She'll have a Marlboro cigarette behind her ear.
> 
> View attachment 475054


..........and the only reason she _ain't_ driving one of these:










...............is _'cuz thar' ain't none left running._



ashlee2004 said:


> I've thrown my underwear at @mch every day since he posted the picture of his grey sweatpants.


If I post a picture of my green DKNY sweat pants, will you throw your underwear at me?



Mash Ghasem said:


> being an Uber driver is as glamorous as being a parking lot attendant.


It is actually less. The parking attendant gets better tips and gets to drive some really cool cars.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

got a p said:


> get an office job where you can wear grey sweatpants commando style!


Not grey but black &#128515;


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Q: *How come women dont want to date uber drivers?
> 
> A:* .............because they are afraid of this:
> 
> ...


And, if they are attractive, the tips from waitressing or being a bartender are quite lucrative than being a Buber driver. Oh, sorry, I forgot its a Covid 19 pandemic right now, so no more dine in restaurant and take out only. So, trading on one's look is no longer possible.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not grey but black &#128515;


yeah but you dont have a dick!



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, if they are attractive, the tips from waitressing or being a bartender are quite lucrative than being a Buber driver. Oh, sorry, I forgot its a Covid 19 pandemic right now, so no more dine in restaurant and take out only. So, trading on one's look is no longer possible.


yo i'm a bartender and i say "suck deez nutzzz!!!"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

got a p said:


> yeah but you dont have a dick!
> 
> 
> yo i'm a bartender and i say "suck deez nutzzz!!!"


What's the difference between a man going commando and a woman going commando if them pants are baggy? I had an ex that would go commando 24/7. Jeans or sweats or pants. Slept in the nude too. Taught me a lot about being comfy in my own skin.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

got a p said:


> get an office job where you can wear grey sweatpants commando style!





mch said:


> Hell I'd work there for free!


I picked up a pair of these trousers. When we finally go back to the office, I'll wear them without undergarments and will report my findings.

Pray that HR doesn't have me escorted out of the building boys!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I picked up a pair of these trousers. When we finally go back to the office, I'll wear them without undergarments and will report my findings.
> 
> Pray that HR doesn't have me escorted out of the building boys!
> 
> View attachment 475827


I may have to get a pair of these for occasions when I have to get really dressed up. Like weddings and funerals.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, if they are attractive, the tips from waitressing or being a bartender are quite lucrative than being a Buber driver.


I made more money as a waitress (pre-COVID) but I hated having to put up with ass holes. In my car if someone is being rude or disrespectful I can kick them to the curb and keep my dignity. As a server you just have to put up with whatever shit they throw at you with a smile.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What's the difference between a man going commando and a woman going commando if them pants are baggy? I had an ex that would go commando 24/7. Jeans or sweats or pants. Slept in the nude too. Taught me a lot about being comfy in my own skin.


you're kidding? grey sweats is like a girl letting her babies fly.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

How the F is this still a thread?

I guarantdamntee that 95% of RS drivers had sex with a human within the last six months.

If not its their personal bathing habits at fault. Not their jobs.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I guarantdamntee that 95% of RS drivers had sex with a human within the last six months.


Reading some of these responses I wouldn't be so sure about that &#129315;


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

can the OP please re title this thread to "why is water still wet?" please? also, I love all the bold new idiots who are putting their faces in the avatar pics now that they can hide behind (and humble brag) about their mask usage.... dullards.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Wasted_Days said:


> I love all the bold new idiots who are putting their faces in the avatar pics now that they can hide behind (and humble brag) about their mask usage.... dullards.


who's that?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> who's that?


Dullard&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

I have had no problem hooking up with pax’s in the past

but I’m not FT Buber and I’ve got a bmw as my 2nd car to get the attention of women 😄

but seriously no one tryna date a uber driver


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mch said:


> Dullard&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Can't be you.

We've seen you unmasked lots of times.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

observer said:


> Can't be you.
> 
> We've seen you unmasked lots of times.


Actually I need to come clean. The pics I use as my up.net persona are of a male model I found on a website called fishingstuds .com


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I guarantdamntee that 95% of RS drivers had sex with a human within the last six months.


You remember in "Zorro the Gay Blade" how the Alcalde had sex with his wife twelve times a year? All in one night?

That's pretty much how it is for bears.

Only three months to go!


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Simple fix: delete "Uber driver," keeping "Diamond Pro." After all, diamonds are a girl's best friend.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

dannyconnell said:


> In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....


Gee... what more could a woman want?!?!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

At the Hard Rock in Lake Tahoe, they have Jerry Garcia's ponytail on display.

Do what you will with this information


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> At the Hard Rock in Lake Tahoe, they have Jerry Garcia's ponytail on display.
> 
> Do what you will with this information


Sounds like I need to start planning a vacation to Lake Tahoe


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Make a list of 10 things why a woman would want to date an Uber driver. 

10. Free rides to her boyfriends house.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Make a list of 10 things why a woman would want to date an Uber driver.
> 
> 10. Free rides to her boyfriends house.


Know a guy that knows where Jerry Garcia's pony tail is at.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If he drives a lot, he probably will get some killer savings going that way. The Uber driver living in his car is probably more ambitious.


Nah.. It's been years.. And sometimes he books a hotel.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Nah.. It's been years.. And sometimes he books a hotel.


Maybe he's been keeping it up for years to save for a house. A house in my area costs $300,000. That would probably be 5+ years of Uber money even if you drove a heck of a lot.

Maybe he's got $200K in the bank.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


I find that keeping bowls of snacks in the car for particularly attractive riders is helpful as an icebreaker. A nice colorful mixture of Mentos, M&Ms, Skittles, and sedatives is perfect.


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

would you date an Uber driver?


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


I wouldn't include "uber driver" in my dating profile. You could be making 1500 per week but most people have misconceptions about uber and lyft drivers. They don't view it as a "real job" and some don't think drivers make any money. Instead of saying you're an uber driver, say you're an "entreprenuer". Also could be your pics or other parts of your profile that are turning people off. Without seeing your pics and the rest of your profile, its hard to say exactly what is turning women off but yeah... the "uber driver" part definitely doesn't help.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Driveralp said:


> would you date an Uber driver?


With college scholarships being offered by Uber, that should be a big come on to female paxes. Assumes of course the Uber driver gets a BS or BA degree, gets a corporate job and no longer drives for Uber.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> With college scholarships being offered by Uber, that should be a big come on to female paxes. Assumes of course the Uber driver gets a BS or BA degree, gets a corporate job and no longer drives for Uber.


I'm pretty sure there are plenty of Uber drivers who already did the college/grad school/corporate thing and now Uber as a side hustle to supplement retirement. Speaking for a friend.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Driveralp said:


> would you date an Uber driver?


I can think of 6 right now that I like here and would certainly "Date"


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tinder is like a McDonald’s look at the Big Mac right, it looks beautiful, damn you wanna eat that thing so bad and then when you got it on your hand it looks disgusting. Dating app are the same way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sonny06 said:


> Tinder is like a McDonald's look at the Big Mac right, it looks beautiful, damn you wanna eat that thing so bad and then when you got it on your hand it looks disgusting. Dating app are the same way.


I havent ate a big mac in about 20 years, since I was in my teens. But a couple of years back I decided to get one because I remember it being good. Heres what happend...


Spoiler



It was disgusting &#129326;.


Click⤴


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> With college scholarships being offered by Uber, that should be a big come on to female paxes. Assumes of course the Uber driver gets a BS or BA degree, gets a corporate job and no longer drives for Uber.





Cvillegordo said:


> I'm pretty sure there are plenty of Uber drivers who already did the college/grad school/corporate thing and now Uber as a side hustle to supplement retirement. Speaking for a friend.


I did the grad school thing, dropped out of the corporate thing almost before I started, and now Uber is my main hustle. Is there more corporatage in my future? I can't say. But getting a degree is no guarantee that Uber driver will quit and work a high paid corporate job. Even if he wants to, he might not be able to. And if is able to, he might not want to!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I havent ate a big mac in about 20 years, since I was in my teens. But a couple of years back I decided to get one because I remember it being good. Heres what happend...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The worst part of a Big Mac is that nasty, soggy, third piece of bread they stick in the middle. I'd prefer a double quarter pounder any day! Or even better - a Whopper at BK! &#129316;


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> UP n00b right here &#128070;


Let me quote him: " I am lying on my deck drinking cherry diesel and listening to Metallica". How ****ing boringly bourgeoise can a man get ? He forgot to mention he was plucking the hair around his butt hole with a tweezers in anticipation of a Big Night. Hope he didn't forget the Vaseline. Is that your idea of an exciting person ?


ariel5466 said:


> The worst part of a Big Mac is that nasty, soggy, third piece of bread they stick in the middle. I'd prefer a double quarter pounder any day! Or even better - a Whopper at BK! &#129316;


Yep, stick to eating McDonald's and Hungry Jacks ; that will put you out of you Rideshare misery. You should be dead in a few years. Better than a lifetime of Ubering.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I've never had a Big Mac &#128586;&#128586;

only ever ate the McNuggets and fries.
Happy meal bc I'm a sucker for toys.



Trafficat said:


> I did the grad school thing, dropped out of the corporate thing almost before I started, and now Uber is my main hustle. Is there more corporatage in my future? I can't say. But getting a degree is no guarantee that Uber driver will quit and work a high paid corporate job. Even if he wants to, he might not be able to. And if is able to, he might not want to!


Not only that but people can make good money without a degree.

i got a degree just because, but honestly I've done fine without it. Graduate school is different; I think that would be elevated in terms of teaching, esp if it's in biotech or microbio.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've never had a Big Mac &#128586;&#128586;
> 
> only ever ate the McNuggets and fries.
> Happy meal bc I'm a sucker for toys.
> ...


Enlighten us as to where people can make big money without a degree.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Let me quote him: " I am lying on my deck drinking cherry diesel and listening to Metallica". How @@@@ing boringly bourgeoise can a man get ? He forgot to mention he was plucking the hair around his butt hole with a tweezers in anticipation of a Big Night. Hope he didn't forget the Vaseline. Is that your idea of an exciting person ?


I did. and then you never text or called. WTF man!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Enlighten us as to where people can make big money without a degree.


Sales. Retail is low hanging, banking is mid, tech or investment sector is six figures to seven.

Tech. Manager. Senior engineer.

my job currently isn't too bad either. Requires a degree but I've been doing it for the past almost two years without one as an 'exception'.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Ma


mch said:


> I did. and then you never text or called. WTF man!!!


Couldn't reply I was banned. But immmm back. BTW shouldn't you have a pansy as an avatar ?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Ma
> 
> Couldn't reply I was banned. But immmm back. BTW shouldn't you have a pansy as an avatar ?


Jeez, who peed on your vegimite sandwich?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sales. Retail is low hanging, banking is mid, tech or investment sector is six figures to seven.
> 
> Tech. Manager. Senior engineer.
> 
> my job currently isn't too bad either. Requires a degree but I've been doing it for the past almost two years without one as an 'exception'.


The only way to make money without a degree is to start your own business or come up with an app. If you don't have a degree in the contemporary world, you will not have the necessary expertise to succeed. Unless of course a a hot dog vendor fits the criteria for a successful business.



mch said:


> Jeez, who peed on your vegimite sandwich?


One of you slimy ****s.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Ma
> 
> Couldn't reply I was banned. But immmm back. BTW shouldn't you have a pansy as an avatar ?


What did they ban you for? Feel like discussing it?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The only way to make money without a degree is to start your own business or come up with an app. If you don't have a degree in the contemporary world, you will not have the necessary expertise to succeed. Unless of course a a hot dog vendor fits the criteria for a successful business.
> 
> 
> One of you slimy @@@@s.


Be back later. One of my mates has broken down. Got to go help him. That should give you some time to think of some imaginative insults.



mch said:


> What did they ban you for? Feel like discussing it?


Apparently you can't make comments about snipers ( moderators). Have you noticed all our posts have disappeared ? Look forward to your insults later.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Be back later. One of my mates has broken down. Got to go help him. That should give you some time to think of some imaginative insults.


Your mates? You're a boat captain? Hell yea! Thats what I'm talking about! What do you guys fish for?



WhogivesAF? said:


> Be back later. One of my mates has broken down. Got to go help him. That should give you some time to think of some imaginative insults.
> 
> 
> Apparently you can't make comments about snipers ( moderators). Have you noticed all our posts have disappeared ? Look forward to your insults later.


You sure you aren't too drunk to drive right now?


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Blind dates are really pretty simple. If she's showing you the best she has in terms of personality, it's up to you to blow it. If you get the idea that you're there to entertain her there is no future. Always choose a good restaurant so you can at least reflect on the really important stuff at the end of the night if you end up with the latter.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm pretty sure there are plenty of Uber drivers who already did the college/grad school/corporate thing and now Uber as a side hustle to supplement retirement. Speaking for a friend.


I do. But only Eats for now due to Covid.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time you could give it to bear :smiles:



sellkatsell44 said:


> I've never had a Big Mac &#128586;&#128586;
> 
> only ever ate the McNuggets and fries.
> Happy meal bc I'm a sucker for toys.


Bear likes the 20 hamburgers for $20 deal off of the dollar menu :whistling:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Next time you could give it to bear :smiles:
> 
> 
> Bear likes the 20 hamburgers for $20 deal off of the dollar menu :whistling:


Ok, hamburger yes and hash brown yes.

but I've never had 20 in one sitting!! Most is one.

and here it's the nuggets that's on the dollar deal &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> but I've never had 20 in one sitting!! Most is one.


These are the small single hamburgers, so it's only like eating 10 Big Macs (minus the special sauce).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> These are the small single hamburgers, so it's only like eating 10 Big Macs (minus the special sauce).


mhmm isn't there cheese?

I used to order a cheeseburger without cheese when I was a kid (and before I discovered McNuggets) and I didn't know that the hamburger was the same essentially but without the cheese.

One day the lady up front finally said, you mean a hamburger?

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

I forget how old I was be definitely happy meal age. Nowadays I'm just thankful they're not enforcing the age.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I havent ate a big mac in about 20 years, since I was in my teens. But a couple of years back I decided to get one because I remember it being good. Heres what happend...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I can't click on it. I just can't. :x3:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I can't click on it. I just can't. :x3:


Make sure you have a wine and crackers ready, relaxed and then enjoy the Spoiler because it is amazing &#129321;



Jon Stoppable said:


> Next time you could give it to bear :smiles:


I guess it's TRUE what they say....

Bears eat anything &#128586;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm feeling sick just thinking about it...



Mkang14 said:


> Make sure you have a wine and crackers ready, relaxed and then enjoy the Spoiler because it is amazing &#129321;
> 
> 
> I guess it's TRUE what they say....
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I'm feeling sick just thinking about it ....


I was talking to someone about this a few years back. How mcdonalds makes no attempt to make their burgers look delicious. The patties &#127828; look disgusting and dry even on the advertisement.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was talking to someone about this a few years back. How mcdonalds makes no attempt to make their burgers look delicious. The patties &#127828; look disgusting and dry even on the advertisement.


It always gets worse:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyHDR/comments/9ipxbg


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I was talking to someone about this a few years back. How mcdonalds makes no attempt to make their burgers look delicious. The patties &#127828; look disgusting and dry even on the advertisement.


Depends on the neighborhood.

The Mcdonald near where I work has way superior food to the one in my neighborhood even though they are the same corporation same with Jack in the box. Day and night difference.

Yes, I occasionally partake of fast food.

:redface:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It always gets worse:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyHDR/comments/9ipxbg


I brought steak lunch and was warming it up. My vegan coworker saw it and made a comment like "eww warming up day old dead animal carcass." Since then, I cant eat just warmed up meat anymore (soups and pastas with meat are okay). It's like I now taste the death in the meat &#129314;.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I brought steak lunch and was warming it up. My vegan coworker saw it and made a comment like "eww warming up day old dead animal carcass." Since then, I cant eat just warmed up meat anymore (soups and pastas with meat are okay). It's like I now taste the death in the meat &#129314;.


Veg agenda is pretty powerful.

Anytime someone says "the gay agenda" or "the vegan agenda" in a derogatory way, I always think "well, maybe that's not entirely fair, but there _is_ an agenda, if I'm honest".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I brought steak lunch and was warming it up. My vegan coworker saw it and made a comment like "eww warming up day old dead animal carcass." Since then, I cant eat just warmed up meat anymore (soups and pastas with meat are okay). It's like I now taste the death in the meat &#129314;.


I wonder what @Jon Stoppable thinks of day old meat.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I wonder what @Jon Stoppable thinks of day old meat.
> 
> :smiles:


Actual footage..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The only way to make money without a degree is to start your own business or come up with an app. If you don't have a degree in the contemporary world, you will not have the necessary expertise to succeed. Unless of course a a hot dog vendor fits the criteria for a successful business.


You jest, but do you know how much a hot dog vendor makes? I've been a small business owner for a long time, and due to lack of capital I pretty much put my small businesses aside when I signed up for Uber because I can make more per hour with Uber. But if you have the capital to start a business, that's how you make money. No matter what degree you have, unless it is a degree in medicine, if you are working for someone else, chances are you won't be making six figures.

I know a guy with a mechanical engineering degree who has a small business selling food, very similar to being a hot dog vendor but with some other menu options. He makes over $200K a year. I know multiple other people who run small businesses who make six figures or at least make over $50K in a state where the average salary is $35K.

I have a mechanical engineering degree also. It isn't easy to find work where I couldn't just make the same amount of money driving for Uber. Engineer work seems to start around $50K and go up to about $90K unless you are a rockstar. It also is not trivial even getting a job at the lower end of the pay scale, even with a degree. On paper with Uber you don't make much money per hour but you can drive 16 hours per day. On paper engineers make a good amount but if you divide the total money spent by the total time spent, generally well over 40 hours, I'm not sure it is much better. I once worked as a mechanic and worked alongside people doing the same job at the same rate of pay who had never gone to college (because you don't need a degree to fasten bolts), and made $75K that year because a lot of the pay was overtime pay. That's one disadvantage of degreed work is that it usually means you get salary instead of hourly pay. There were engineers working at the same company that made less than I did because I made overtime.

I'm saving up for my metaphorical hotdog stand so I can make the real money.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> Depends on the neighborhood.
> 
> The Mcdonald near where I work has way superior food to the one in my neighborhood even though they are the same corporation same with Jack in the box. Day and night difference.
> 
> ...


S'kay, you're not a hater.


Trafficat said:


> You jest, but do you know how much a hot dog vendor makes? I've been a small business owner for a long time, and due to lack of capital I pretty much put my small businesses aside when I signed up for Uber because I can make more per hour with Uber. But if you have the capital to start a business, that's how you make money. No matter what degree you have, unless it is a degree in medicine, if you are working for someone else, chances are you won't be making six figures.
> 
> I know a guy with a mechanical engineering degree who has a small business selling food, very similar to being a hot dog vendor but with some other menu options. He makes over $200K a year. I know multiple other people who run small businesses who make six figures or at least make over $50K in a state where the average salary is $35K.
> 
> ...


The one outside of apple store makes bank in union square.

some in and out managers make more or same than managers at tech firm. I mean I knew a PM at google making $175k without benefits included and that's about how much a manager at in and out makes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> You jest, but do you know how much a hot dog vendor makes? I've been a small business owner for a long time, and due to lack of capital I pretty much put my small businesses aside when I signed up for Uber because I can make more per hour with Uber. But if you have the capital to start a business, that's how you make money. No matter what degree you have, unless it is a degree in medicine, if you are working for someone else, chances are you won't be making six figures.
> 
> I know a guy with a mechanical engineering degree who has a small business selling food, very similar to being a hot dog vendor but with some other menu options. He makes over $200K a year. I know multiple other people who run small businesses who make six figures or at least make over $50K in a state where the average salary is $35K.
> 
> ...


There's a hot dog guy around here that drives a converted dodge minivan of which five were made in the states.

He's clearing 150k a year and works 9-1, five days a week.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I brought steak lunch and was warming it up. My vegan coworker saw it and made a comment like "eww warming up day old dead animal carcass." Since then, I cant eat just warmed up meat anymore (soups and pastas with meat are okay). It's like I now taste the death in the meat &#129314;.


I had a veggie friend who, whenever we would eat together, would make a thing out of how gross meat was. I'd just eat it with a smile, look at her and say "mmmmm... dead animals..."


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

observer said:


> I wonder what @Jon Stoppable thinks of day old meat


Bear draws the line at two-week-old desiccated squirrels.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> You jest, but do you know how much a hot dog vendor makes? I've been a small business owner for a long time, and due to lack of capital I pretty much put my small businesses aside when I signed up for Uber because I can make more per hour with Uber. But if you have the capital to start a business, that's how you make money. No matter what degree you have, unless it is a degree in medicine, if you are working for someone else, chances are you won't be making six figures.
> 
> I know a guy with a mechanical engineering degree who has a small business selling food, very similar to being a hot dog vendor but with some other menu options. He makes over $200K a year. I know multiple other people who run small businesses who make six figures or at least make over $50K in a state where the average salary is $35K.
> 
> ...


Don't know what your on, but I would love some of it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I had a veggie friend who, whenever we would eat together, would make a thing out of how gross meat was. I'd just eat it with a smile, look at her and say "mmmmm... dead animals..."


While some animals might be tasty, most are not that great on their own. Imagine eating totally unseasoned meat.

Most of the seasoning that gives meat a flavor worth eating is plant based!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Don't know what your on, but I would love some of it.


I can hook you up


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> While some animals might be tasty, most are not that great on their own. Imagine eating totally unseasoned meat.
> 
> Most of the seasoning that gives meat a flavor worth eating is plant based!


Salt is not plant derived.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Salt is not plant derived.


Fair enough! It is generally mined or from the sea, although animals contain some quantity of salt naturally.

But things like peppercorn, basil, oregano, chili powder, soy sauce, etc. are all plant based.

That said, in Japan, there are tons of seasoning that contain fish, but Japan is odd.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> While some animals might be tasty, most are not that great on their own. Imagine eating totally unseasoned meat.
> 
> Most of the seasoning that gives meat a flavor worth eating is plant based!





Trafficat said:


> Fair enough! It is generally mined or from the sea, although animals contain some quantity of salt naturally.
> 
> But things like peppercorn, basil, oregano, chili powder, soy sauce, etc. are all plant based.
> 
> That said, in Japan, there are tons of seasoning that contain fish, but Japan is odd.


I have no problems eating stuff that's plant based, I'm not a total carnivore. But I like meat. And I'm totally cool with vegetarians and vegans and respect their choices. But I know I few that go overboard and refuse to respect mine.

How did we get here on this thread? &#129315;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I have no problems eating stuff that's plant based, I'm not a total carnivore. But I like meat. And I'm totally cool with vegetarians and vegans and respect their choices. But I know I few that go overboard and refuse to respect mine.
> 
> How did we get here on this thread? &#129315;


Im cool with vegan types till they throw red paint on my chinchilla coat when Im coming out of the club.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> Im cool with vegan types till they throw red paint on my chinchilla coat when Im coming out of the club.


Thats why I only wear Mohair.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You guys might already know this about me, but I’ve been predominantly vegetarian for 14 years. In the past few months I ate fish again for the first time in 14+ years, so I’m not a purist about it. I’ve also made exceptions for scallops and other bivalves over the years, as they don’t have brains or advanced nervous systems and they are low on the food chain so even most vegans could (should?) get on board with eating bivalves. But even so, 99% of my meals have been non-meat for a very long time.

I don’t really give anyone a hard time about what they eat, but I do have a tendency to inadvertently change the eating habits of people around me, since they ask questions and I make convincing arguments. I don’t usually bring up my diet unless someone asks.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You guys might already know this about me, but I've been predominantly vegetarian for 14 years. In the past few months I ate fish again for the first time in 14+ years, so I'm not a purist about it. I've also made exceptions for scallops and other bivalves over the years, as they don't have brains or advanced nervous systems and they are low on the food chain so even most vegans could (should?) get on board with eating bivalves. But even so, 99% of my meals have been non-meat for a very long time.
> 
> I don't really give anyone a hard time about what they eat, but I do have a tendency to inadvertently change the eating habits of people around me, since they ask questions and I make convincing arguments. I don't usually bring up my diet unless someone asks.


Also when the discussion of the animals I'm eating come up and how they were made into dinner. I make a childesh repetitive noise to drown out what I dont want to hear.

I was actually vegetarian 1 time for about 9 months. During pregnancy. Couldnt stand the sight of meat when I was preggo with Julia, gave me the &#129314; feeling.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> You guys might already know this about me, but I've been predominantly vegetarian for 14 years. In the past few months I ate fish again for the first time in 14+ years, so I'm not a purist about it. I've also made exceptions for scallops and other bivalves over the years, as they don't have brains or advanced nervous systems and they are low on the food chain so even most vegans could (should?) get on board with eating bivalves. But even so, 99% of my meals have been non-meat for a very long time.
> 
> I don't really give anyone a hard time about what they eat, but I do have a tendency to inadvertently change the eating habits of people around me, since they ask questions and I make convincing arguments. I don't usually bring up my diet unless someone asks.


No one can live without causing some harm to other animals. It can be argued that in some cases, a vegan diet can harm more animals than a non-vegan diet. For instance, take a field with some natural, but inedible to human grasses on it. You can put a cows on this field, and eat the cows and their milk and get a lot of calories from that one cow that has converted those natural grasses into digestible meat and milk. Or you could even eat a naturally present large herbivore and get a lot of calories from it.

Or you could till that field and plant corn there, killing many hundreds of rodents. The vegan will eat the corn but not the animal that could forage on the natural grasses, yet per calorie more mammals probably died from the corn. Not to mention the indirect damage to the local ecosystem plants and animals caused by converting the natural range land for domestic crops.

When it comes to the difference between eating a corn-fed, feed lot cow versus eating corn, the Vegan is doing more to minimize his harm to animals. But when it comes to the difference between eating the free range cow versus the corn, the Vegan may actually be causing more harm.

I've not had an animal product deliberately in a long while, but I won't pretend this is always the moral high ground and dislike it when pedagogical vegans do not engage in criticial thinking and want to put themselves on a pedestal when it may not always be justified. I'm not 100% ideologically opposed to eating animal products, I just want to minimize the harm I do to animals.

I don't generally like meat anyways, and for me veganism is a convenient strategy to reduce animal suffering compared to thoughtless product consumption, but I do believe that more thoughtful diets than pure veganism can reduce harm to animals more.

And humans are animals too, and it is often in their nature to eat meat. Just as I am not angry for the tiger for eating his prey, I am not angry at a person for eating meat. But I'd like to think if people knew the cruelty that is involved in a lot of animal products, that they would do more to try and reduce the cruelty by paying a premium for animal products derived in a more humane and environmentally friendly manner, and consider substitute products. I also dislike it when meat eaters condemn hunters, yet have no problem with eating their feedlot meat which probably had a lot more cruelty put into it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Trafficat All of that makes sense to me. I think too many of the problems with how animals are treated can't be solved with individual consumer behavior alone. So while it can be good to change your habits, your action alone is not really worth enough to worry about individual meals. But I find being vegetarian really easy and healthy, so if it has some broader benefits, I'm happy about that too. But personal choice is nothing without collective action.

As much as I joke about my moral high horse, I don't really see the value in personally occupying the moral high ground, at least not for its own sake. I think there is an enormous personal and ethical benefit in thinking about where food comes from, and while vegetarians and vegans tend to do that, meat-eaters can also easily do so without committing to any kind of non-meat diet.

Maybe this all belongs on a thread "how come women dont want to date philosophers?"


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I've also made exceptions for scallops and other bivalves over the years, as they don't have brains or advanced nervous systems and they are low on the food chain so even most vegans could (should?) get on board with eating bivalves.


I know someone who's so vegan she won't even eat honey. I asked her, "what's the big deal? They make it naturally anyways." Her argument is that while yes, they make honey naturally, they don't make it for humans, so humans shouldn't eat it. That's where I just said "okay..." and shut my mouth. I can't debate with someone about bee psychology &#129315;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

People think that bears eat a lot of meat, but except for polar bears this is not really true. Most of bear's diet is roots, tubers, grasses, nuts, and bearies.

One time this human female pax made bear feel bad about eating small animals though. Bear did not want to feel bad about eating small animals. So bear ate the human female pax instead


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> People think that bears eat a lot of meat, but except for polar bears this is not really true. Most of bear's diet is roots, tubers, grasses, nuts, and bearies.
> 
> One time this human female pax made bear feel bad about eating small animals though. Bear did not want to feel bad about eating small animals. So bear ate the human female pax instead


Did bear trace all of the letters of the alphabet while he was eating the female pax?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

mch said:


> Did bear trace all of the letters of the alphabet while he was eating the female pax?


Bear does not know the alphabet. Bear cannot read


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> How about a dating site specifically for drivers?


They already have that? It's called driving on weekend nights. Girls are just as thirsty as guys they just choose to hide it unlike men.



Trafficat said:


> No one can live without causing some harm to other animals. It can be argued that in some cases, a vegan diet can harm more animals than a non-vegan diet. For instance, take a field with some natural, but inedible to human grasses on it. You can put a cows on this field, and eat the cows and their milk and get a lot of calories from that one cow that has converted those natural grasses into digestible meat and milk. Or you could even eat a naturally present large herbivore and get a lot of calories from it.
> 
> Or you could till that field and plant corn there, killing many hundreds of rodents. The vegan will eat the corn but not the animal that could forage on the natural grasses, yet per calorie more mammals probably died from the corn. Not to mention the indirect damage to the local ecosystem plants and animals caused by converting the natural range land for domestic crops.
> 
> ...


All we need to know about animals is...animals eat other animals. They do this in order to survive. Why would I feel bad about eating an animal?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> All we need to know about animals is...animals eat other animals. They do this in order to survive. Why would I feel bad about eating an animal?


You are an animal too. Would you like to live your entire life in a small cage with other cages stacked on top of you, and the excrement falling down onto your head? Such is the life of a chicken. A big cat might kill a herbivore, but it kills it quick. Also, as humans we have the luxury of choosing to treat animals humanely.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> You are an animal too. Would you like to live your entire life in a small cage with other cages stacked on top of you, and the excrement falling down onto your head? Such is the life of a chicken. A big cat might kill a herbivore, but it kills it quick. Also, as humans we have the luxury of choosing to treat animals humanely.


I am an animal. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I am an animal. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> People think that bears eat a lot of meat, but except for polar bears this is not really true. Most of bear's diet is roots, tubers, grasses, nuts, and bearies.
> 
> One time this human female pax made bear feel bad about eating small animals though. Bear did not want to feel bad about eating small animals. So bear ate the human female pax instead


Did she taste like berries or what


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Also when the discussion of the animals I'm eating come up and how they were made into dinner. I make a childesh repetitive noise to drown out what I dont want to hear.
> 
> I was actually vegetarian 1 time for about 9 months. During pregnancy. Couldnt stand the sight of meat when I was preggo with Julia, gave me the &#129314; feeling.


Just cooked a nice juicy steak ( 4mins each side sprayed with olive oil). Nothing like the taste of meat.


----------



## LimoOne (Jan 12, 2018)

At first we're talking about dating, now we're talking about what to eat?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LimoOne said:


> At first we're talking about dating, now we're talking about what to eat?


The food discussion has been more productive.


----------



## NowWeAllBroke (Jun 22, 2016)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security? ...
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Please, PLEASE tell me this post (and all its 16 pages of replies) is an Onion-like parody!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Women will date Uber drivers.

You just have to be hot enough to attract their attention.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Maybe they read this message board? Some of the things you Uber drivers discuss would turn off a lot of women.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Good grief. The sort of women who use Uber are not the sort of people who would associate with them socially. If you think that Uber driving is something women don't find repellant, then that explains your raging non success in the women attracting field. From other people's experience, not my own, Tinder is hardly the place to find the love of your life as well.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Who would have guessed that Uber driver forum goers would be even more judgmental than most people about Uber drivers, on average?


----------



## Jason wick (May 17, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


This is definitely something you wanna speak for yourself on man..like no way you can put that type of sh*t on all dudes that drive uber! Lmfaooooo&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Nothing like the taste of meat.


Too easy. I love you man!!&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The fact that you actually point out you're "diamond pro" makes you sound even more desperate than if you JUST said you're an Uber driver.

To answer your questions: yes, and yes.

Women doing Uber full time likely know it's a dead end job and are not any more likely to date another Uber driver than any other woman would be. i.e.: "ONE of us has to have a REAL job!"

If you're Uber Black and have actual clients, especially outside of Uber, that's a different matter. I'm guessing that's not the case for you, though.

And of course all these sites have a picture. Are you just not that physically attractive? Maybe it has nothing to do with your driving.



dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga





dnlbaboof said:


> https://medium.com/@worstonlinedate...ably-better-off-not-wasting-your-2ddf370a6e9a
> https://phys.org/news/2019-11-tinder-people.html
> From the first article * Unfortunately, this percentage decreases rapidly as you go down the attractiveness scale. According to this analysis a man of average attractiveness can only expect to be liked by slightly less than 1% of females (0.87%) *


When I was in the market Tinder didn't exist, but isn't it mostly for people looking for sex rather than an actual relationship? If so, that "research" just says what we already know: many men will **** almost any woman who will have them. Women will only **** some guy they just met if he's pretty physically attractive.

So men swipe right a lot hoping to get a few "hits.". Women are pickier and only bother with the highly attractive men.

Women will find a lot of men attractive purely because of their personality once they get to know them but online dating sites aren't geared to that, especially Tinder.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Sorry dude, you have poor job prospects and earning potential. Just like you care about looks they care about financial potential and stability. And, status does matter to. I think if you are a good looking guy, tall, dark and handsome but worked at Home Depot, you're desirability would probably be the same as a Rideshare driver. Money and status does matter.


Nah. I assume Home Depot workers get a discount. I'd be interested just for that.

Bonus points if he knows his plumbing.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

mch said:


> Too easy. I love you man!!&#128514;&#128514;


I knew that would appeal to your warped mind. I forgot to add blood. Let your imagination run wild with that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Here's a fact of life for you:

Women want to marry 'up'. So, to what kind of woman does being an uber driver represent 'up' ?

I can think of only two types of women:

1. A homeless woman

2. A woman in prison.

So, I'd say no to #1, but you might have some luck with #2 so find a site that is prisonsingles, jailbirds, or something similar, and go for it

Just make sure she is not in jail for murdering her exhusband because he was unable to afford her.

Good luck!

PS, I hope you have a sense of humor. Seriously, get off the dating site and join something where there are people you can meet in real time. For example, if you are into Kayaking, join a club where you can meet up and get some activity going and meet people. Book clubs, discussing groups, art classes, ( make sure its' an activity women love, like sculpture, or yoga, or gardening, use your brains, dude ) In San Diego, there is a free publication called the "Reader", which lists all sorts of activities in it, most cities have a magazine like that. The old fashioned way is the best, in my view, because a gal will get to meet you in person before she finds out what you do for a living, and at least there you have a fighting chance. But not on a dating site. Dating sites are like used car dealerships, where you kick tires and you always wanting the car you can't afford.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Just long as you have a teeth, job and a place to live! Women really don’t care what are you do for a living.

You’ll attract women of all types driving Uber. if there’s a connection, then go for it. You can usually tell by talking to them. Simple conversation. Don’t overdo it.

Wear cologne. That’s always a conversation starter. if she says something like, you smell nice or smells good in here, that’s your starting point. that pretty much means that she’s trying to talk to you.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Not true. My husband is not rich but he's a hard worker who has a career. When we met 10 years ago I had a boyfriend with no job, no driver's license, and no ambition to do anything with his life besides selling weed. Does it make me a goldigger for dumping a total loser for someone with a working class job and a direction in life? I'd call that smart, not greedy. I don't need someone else to support me, but I wouldn't want to be with someone who I had to support.
> 
> I take objection to you using the term "most." You sure are bitter, aren't you?
> 
> You know what they say, crazy in the head = crazy in the bed! &#128523;&#129315;


Take exception all you want, you still didnt answer what you bring to the table yourself. Usually the women who "take exception to this" are exactly the women I've described above. You bring ZERO to the table in a relationship.

Have no reason to be "bitter" at all & that's usually the response from women who've done some of this stuff to men in the past.

YOU CHOSE to date someone who had, no job, no future& who sold weed. Says a lot about you.

You also failed to mention, do you & your husband split EVERYTHING 50/50, or are you one of those "Well, I pay such and such bills on occasion" type women, which would further prove my point?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Take exception all you want, you still didnt answer what you bring to the table yourself. Usually the women who "take exception to this" are exactly the women I've described above. You bring ZERO to the table in a relationship.
> 
> Have no reason to be "bitter" at all & that's usually the response from women who've done some of this stuff to men in the past.
> 
> ...


A. How my husband and I share finances and the reasons behind it are none of your business. My husband and I love each other. I don't need to prove anything to you.

B. I dated that loser from age 17 to 19. I was young and stupid. And then I grew up and made better decisions.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> A. How my husband and I share finances and the reasons behind it are none of your business. My husband and I love each other. I don't need to prove anything to you.
> 
> B. I dated that loser from age 17 to 19. I was young and stupid. And then I grew up and made better decisions.


Lol! That'd be a no on the " we split everything 50/50" thing then, as I figured.

Thanks for confirming that & proving my point.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear spends all of his RS earnings on food and doesn't help out with the cubs at all.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I know someone who's so vegan she won't even eat honey. I asked her, "what's the big deal? They make it naturally anyways." Her argument is that while yes, they make honey naturally, they don't make it for humans, so humans shouldn't eat it. That's where I just said "okay..." and shut my mouth. I can't debate with someone about bee psychology &#129315;


And the Mummy and Daddy carrots did not grow all their kids so humans could eat them. Eating is just putting our interests ahead of our food's interests.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear spends all of his RS earnings on food and doesn't help out with the cubs at all.


I'd be more comfortable with you identifying as a cross dressing homosexual or the Hulk. Why a bear?


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Because the report $0 to negative net income...no woman want to date a broke or someone who works for nothing...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Why a bear?


Is this an existential question? Bear is not smart enough for philosophy.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Is this an existential question? Bear is not smart enough for philosophy.


The message
enters the room
without a body.

Pure cave
round as
echo
undulating with
transparency.

The air is crust
hanging from the walls
see that fruit ripe
tremendously heavy
about to fall,

the light
makes a moat
just around the edges
to leave an island
of shadow
in its center.

The message
thicker than voice
makes viscous flow
of experience

as it leaves
through amaranthine
twilight-pregnant
window.

The message
golden collides
with the gold
of the streetlamp.

Some leaves are
curved still
by the curb
as night enters
as a sort of sound
muffled but total.

The ear eager
lends its arm
like a root
to the column
of the message.

The hearer
sees only sound
the world's substance
seeping like syrup
into this music.

The listener's body
dances first as fire
then as air
finally as
hum.

The message
and the body
meet.

The body
and the sound.

The music
and the veins.

The room
now filled with water
drowns the message.

The body
nothing but song
remains as
world.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> seeping like syrup


Bear loves syrup!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

[QUOTE="Giantsfan1503, post: 6327978, member: The body
nothing but song
remains as
world.
[/QUOTE]

The warmth of the coffee 
The loving embrace held so dear
Does not bring any cheer
As the cold wind slices through me
And chills me to the bone
As cold and bitter
As the words I will soon hear
As I tell my embittered wife
That's all I made tonight.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

So this thread has gone from dating, to food, to veganism, back to dating, and now we're doing Def Poetry?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> So this thread has gone from dating, to food, to veganism, back to dating, and now we're doing Def Poetry?


That's what a pandemic does. Bores a person shitless; if it doesn't kill you first. Watch the movie: Night Drive. The 2010 version. It's about human organ eating poachers. That will put you in the mood to do rideshare.

Seriously, it portrays the very essence of rideshare.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've never had a Big Mac &#128586;&#128586;


Mac:









Big Mac:


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Mac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can forgive you Yanks for giving us Mc Donald's. But giving us Domino's is absolutely unforgivable.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Maybe broaden your horizons & try Grinder.

But I have had lots of women I pick up on Uber & Lyft that want to love me.

Just find a quiet place to park.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> We can forgive you Yanks for giving us Mc Donald's. But giving us Domino's is absolutely unforgivable.


I prefer the latter over the former :biggrin:


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> Try Grinder.


Ahh geeez ! This is getting painful !! If you really want to get a woman for the night. Go to the nearest casino, buy ten grand worth of chips and plonk it on the table in front of you.

Oh sorry, I forgot. Your an Uber driver and you don't have ten grand. Try the local bail bondsman.

If you do have ten grand and the plan works, make sure you wake up before she does and disappear. If she finds out you are just a cheapskate Uber driver, you will be talking with a high pitched squeak for the rest of your life.



Mash Ghasem said:


> I prefer the latter over the former :biggrin:


We have a "get together" every night as most of us are not working. Movie, Scotch and Pizza. Dominos is the only pizza open till eleven pm. Besides being one size smaller than everywhere else, I now tell them every night not to forget the 'toppings' or send us a magnifying glass.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Ahh geeez ! This is getting painful !! If you really want to get a woman for the night. Go to the nearest casino, buy ten grand worth of chips and plonk it on the table in front of you.
> 
> Oh sorry, I forgot. Your an Uber driver and you don't have ten grand. Try the local bail bondsman.
> 
> ...


Hundred grand will be easier. Might be able to get certain easy women!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> Maybe broaden your horizons & try Grinder.
> 
> But I have had lots of women I pick up on Uber & Lyft that want to love me.
> 
> Just find a quiet place to park.


Amazing what drugs and drink in a woman will do to make the Uber driver seem attractive. And amazing what the police statement will 'say' when the woman sobers up and realises the driver wasn't as attractive as she thought. Wise up before it is too late.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Hundred grand will be easier. Might be able to get certain easy women!


Only suggesting a proven method. Thought I would use a sum most Uber drivers would save in a lifetime of work. The more you have the quicker it works.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Amazing what drugs and drink in a woman will do to make the Uber driver seem attractive. And amazing what the police statement will 'say' when the woman sobers up and realises the driver wasn't as attractive as she thought. Wise up before it is too late.
> 
> 
> Only suggesting a proven method. Thought I would use a sum most Uber drivers would save in a lifetime of work. The more you have the quicker it works.


All Uber drivers can afford _that_ hundred grand! :biggrin:


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> All Uber drivers can afford _that_ hundred grand! :biggrin:


You and MCH seem like the kind of blokes who need to watch a documentary about the cocaine trails titled: Wildlands. Available on Amazon prime. By the way I love America. Love the idea of walking into a pharmacy and buying a gun.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Take exception all you want, you still didnt answer what you bring to the table yourself. Usually the women who "take exception to this" are exactly the women I've described above. You bring ZERO to the table in a relationship.
> You also failed to mention, do you & your husband split EVERYTHING 50/50, or are you one of those "Well, I pay such and such bills on occasion" type women, which would further prove my point?





UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! That'd be a no on the " we split everything 50/50" thing then, as I figured.
> 
> Thanks for confirming that & proving my point.


So speaking as a female who has been financially independent since the age of 17, paid at least 50% of the bills when I've lived with someone, and I guaranfrickintee I make more than you do, I absolutely take exception to all of the ignorant and asinine implications you're making here.

If the only experience you have with women is that they're looking for someone to pay the bills, I suggest you stop buying women. Ever heard the expression, you can't turn a whôre into a housewife?

And speaking of leeching whôres, do you really expect me to believe that someone who chooses to sit on their ass and collect unemployment when given the "opportunity" wouldn't take financial advantage of the girl they were with should she actually BE an equal contributor?

@ariel5466 is being quite kind to you given the things you just said to her, but you've officially pissed ME off now. I suggest you back off with the personal attacks.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

No Go Make Me a Sammich


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jun 24, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> So speaking as a female who has been financially independent since the age of 17, paid at least 50% of the bills when I've lived with someone, and I guaranfrickintee I make more than you do, I absolutely take exception to all of the ignorant and asinine implications you're making here.
> 
> If the only experience you have with women is that they're looking for someone to pay the bills, I suggest you stop buying women. Ever heard the expression, you can't turn a whôre into a housewife?
> 
> ...


Yea! Tell that fool what's up girl!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> So speaking as a female who has been financially independent since the age of 17, paid at least 50% of the bills when I've lived with someone, and I guaranfrickintee I make more than you do, I absolutely take exception to all of the ignorant and asinine implications you're making here.
> 
> And speaking of leeching whôres, do you really expect me to believe that someone who chooses to sit on their ass and collect unemployment when given the "opportunity" wouldn't take financial advantage of the girl they were with should she actually BE an equal contributor?


Damn if @mch wasn't such a good dude...

&#128525;


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jun 24, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> Make me a sammich
> View attachment 478070


How bout YOU make Gucci a sandwich. I got bags of $$. I'll break you off a little something.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

She from DC...prolly a Lobbiest wannabe practicing her spreading

here of her propaganda.

Believe me Joe would Sniff Her


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

I


uberantboy said:


> She from DC...prolly a Lobbiest wannabe practicing her spreading
> 
> here of her propaganda.
> 
> Believe me Joe would Sniff Her


Stick to Ubering and dreaming of banging drunk women in the back seat. Otherwise it ain't going to be pretty. She is a few weight divisions ahead of you.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I
> Stick to Ubering and dreaming of banging drunk women in the back seat. Otherwise it ain't going to be pretty. She is a few weight divisions ahead of you.


She has hope:








And we normally do it in the Front Seat
I prefer women that can fit between me & the steering wheel...they can't fit...they too big


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> She is a few weight divisions ahead of you.


No one is in a higher weight class than bear! It goes heavyweight-super heavyweight-Butterbean-bear!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> She has hope:
> View attachment 478079
> 
> And we normally do it in the Front Seat
> I prefer women that can fit between me & the steering wheel...they can't fit...they too big


The elite never lay claim to the title. Me doth think thous claims and imagination run riot.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

uberantboy said:


> She has hope:
> View attachment 478079
> 
> And we normally do it in the Front Seat
> I prefer women that can fit between me & the steering wheel...they can't fit...they too big


 I get you probably don't have an A game but don't you have a B or a C game you can bring? This is a good thread. Something this place is lacking these days. Show some respect for the rest of us and be funny.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey MCH watch Night Drive (2010). Story about human organ eating poachers. And documentary titled: Wildlands. Be right up your alley.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> The elite never lay claim to the title. Me doth think thous claims and imagination run riot.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Have you seen em ?


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Hey MCH watch Night Drive (2010). Story about human organ eating poachers. And documentary titled: Wildlands. Be right up your alley.


Actually does sound kinda cool. I'll check it out.

Is Wildlands about cocaine? If it is Ive seen it. Its not as good as Cocaine Cowboys but better than Cocaine Cowboys II


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> View attachment 478083


Alas, I was like you, a well known member, but a moderator took my Well Known, and now I only have my Member.



mch said:


> Actually does sound kinda cool. I'll check it out.
> 
> Is Wildlands about cocaine? If it is Ive seen it. Its not as good as Cocaine Cowboys but better than Cocaine Cowboys II


Night Drive encapsulates the microcosm of all that is rideshare. Top movie after a few scotch and cokes.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> So speaking as a female who has been financially independent since the age of 17, paid at least 50% of the bills when I've lived with someone, and I guaranfrickintee I make more than you do, I absolutely take exception to all of the ignorant and asinine implications you're making here.
> 
> If the only experience you have with women is that they're looking for someone to pay the bills, I suggest you stop buying women. Ever heard the expression, you can't turn a whôre into a housewife?
> 
> ...


Walk w a limp, limp, huh&#129299;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> took my Well Known, and now I only have my Member.


As long as you still have that you're okay.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I love watching people underestimate someone


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> So speaking as a female who has been financially independent since the age of 17, paid at least 50% of the bills when I've lived with someone, and I guaranfrickintee I make more than you do, I absolutely take exception to all of the ignorant and asinine implications you're making here.
> 
> If the only experience you have with women is that they're looking for someone to pay the bills, I suggest you stop buying women. Ever heard the expression, you can't turn a whôre into a housewife?
> 
> ...


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)




----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> So speaking as a female who has been financially independent since the age of 17, paid at least 50% of the bills when I've lived with someone, and I guaranfrickintee I make more than you do, I absolutely take exception to all of the ignorant and asinine implications you're making here.
> 
> If the only experience you have with women is that they're looking for someone to pay the bills, I suggest you stop buying women. Ever heard the expression, you can't turn a whôre into a housewife?
> 
> ...


Lmao! Who said I'm only looking for a certain type of woman? Most women have nothing to offer a man, fact.

You might be an exception to the rule, but the rule holds. Most women will not date Uber/Lyft drivers, as most women are looking for men with money, to take care of them and their little.mistakes from other men. Also, Many women have huge amounts of debt they want.men to pay for, fact.

Marriage does not benefit a man in any way, divorce statistics prove that. The divorce rate is around 50% for 1st marriages, even higher for 2nd marriages, why would anyone get married or re-married nowadays.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lmao! Who said I'm only looking for a certain type of woman? Most women have nothing to offer a man, fact.
> 
> You might be an exception to the rule, but the rule holds. Most women will not date Uber/Lyft drivers, as most women are looking for men with money, to take care of them and their little.mistakes from other men. Also, Many women have huge amounts of debt they want.men to pay for, fact.
> 
> Marriage does not benefit a man in any way, divorce statistics prove that. The divorce rate is around 50% for 1st marriages, even higher for 2nd marriages, why would anyone get married or re-married nowadays.


I have to agree with you. The more money a person has, the more more attractive they become. Quote from an Aussie football player: " I didn't know how good looking I was until I started playing league football."

Women in general tend to be a mercenary lot, but full respect to those who stand on their own two feet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Alas, I was like you, a well known member, but a moderator took my Well Known, and now I only have my Member.
> 
> 
> Night Drive encapsulates the microcosm of all that is rideshare. Top movie after a few scotch and cokes.


Shhhhh
Before they come
For your MEMBER !!!

( Never put ANYTHING in Scotch except water or tonic !)(NEVER !)


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> I have to agree with you. The more money a person has, the more more attractive they become. Quote from an Aussie football player: " I didn't know how good looking I was until I started playing league football."
> 
> Women in general tend to be a mercenary lot, but full respect to those who stand on their own two feet.


Of course! Child Support and Vaginamony laws favor women, so explain again how women arent at an advantage if married to a man and they have kids? A woman can take an ex husband or father to court years after a divorce.and force men to pay even more in CS or vaginamony if he gets a better paying job, or in some cases, isnt even the father of the crum crunchers. Date a singlr mother for 6 months and she brings her kids around you & you guys part ways for whatever reason, she can haul your ass into court and claim that her kids think of you as their father & you're f&;:#!, as you can be financially responsible for them. Men are at a huge disadvantage in a marriage, fact. Women have lied repeatedly to get something over on men, fact. Prenups can be(& usually are) fought too, so theyre worthless as well.

Do you know how many women claim "I'm not like that, I'm different and would never do that", only to turn around and do exactly that out of bitterness or because theyre vindictive? Then they wonder why men dont want to date, or marry them.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Do you know how many women claim "I'm not like that, I'm different and would never do that", only to turn around and do exactly that out of bitterness or because theyre vindictive? Then they wonder why men dont want to date, or marry them.


Humans have so many problems all because they want to mate more than during a couple of weeks each year.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Of course! Child Support and Vaginamony laws favor women, so explain again how women arent at an advantage if married to a man and they have kids? A woman can take an ex husband or father to court years after a divorce.and force men to pay even more in CS or vaginamony if he gets a better paying job, or in some cases, isnt even the father of the crum crunchers. Date a singlr mother for 6 months and she brings her kids around you & you guys part ways for whatever reason, she can haul your ass into court and claim that her kids think of you as their father & you're f&;:#!, as you can be financially responsible for them. Men are at a huge disadvantage in a marriage, fact. Women have lied repeatedly to get something over on men, fact. Prenups can be(& usually are) fought too, so theyre worthless as well.
> 
> Do you know how many women claim "I'm not like that, I'm different and would never do that", only to turn around and do exactly that out of bitterness or because theyre vindictive? Then they wonder why men dont want to date, or marry them.


You know, I am so glad that you posted this, because it was taking all the willpower I had not to suggest that your bitterness sounded like the ranting of every back child support owing dude on the planet who was forced to have their beer money garnished.

I'm so glad you said it and I didn't have to &#128077;


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> You know, I am so glad that you posted this, because it was taking all the willpower I had not to suggest that your bitterness sounded like the ranting of every back child support owing dude on the planet who was forced to have their beer money garnished.
> 
> I'm so glad you said it and I didn't have to &#128077;


I carry a mini Tobasco extra hot that I add to the condom before trashing it.

Had a witch go in bathroom and start screaming her head off...yea she poured it in to try and get pregnant.

Women can't be trusted.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I see the incel movement is well represented in this thread


Carry on.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got hit on today by this 30 something coming back home from Safeway. I've driven her a couple of times before, and today she invited me out to the bar where she works to buy me a drink.

Yada yada


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> You know, I am so glad that you posted this, because it was taking all the willpower I had not to suggest that your bitterness sounded like the ranting of every back child support owing dude on the planet who was forced to have their beer money garnished.
> 
> I'm so glad you said it and I didn't have to &#128077;


I don't have kids, nor will i ever. Kids are expensive & often times, are used as pawns to gain the upper hand financially during a divorce.

Nothing "bitter" here, no reason to be. I sense you're one of the women above &have probably been involved in one of the scenarios I mentioned.

Nice try. You're welcome by the way.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> You know, I am so glad that you posted this, because it was taking all the willpower I had not to suggest that your bitterness sounded like the ranting of every back child support owing dude on the planet who was forced to have their beer money garnished.
> 
> I'm so glad you said it and I didn't have to &#128077;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> I sense you're one of the women above &have probably been involved in one of the scenarios I mentioned.


@ashlee2004 is a big girl (figuratively speaking not literally)and she can more than adequately defend herself, but I happen to know she's currently out busting her ass working instead of perusing UPNet so let me address this slander.

I've gotten to know @ashlee2004 at various Meetups we've had here (as have several other members) and I can say with ontological certitude that *you couldn't be more wrong if you tried*. Others that have met her would say the same thing.

She might put the fear of God into Kia Souls and rental car companies but she's anything but what you've described.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> @ashlee2004 is a big girl (figuratively speaking not literally)and she can more than adequately defend herself, but I happen to know she's currently out busting her ass working instead of perusing UPNet so let me address this slander.
> 
> I've gotten to know @ashlee2004 at various Meetups we've had here (as have several other members) and I can say with ontological certitude that *you couldn't be more wrong if you tried*. Others that have met her would say the same thing.
> 
> She might put the fear of God into Kia Souls and rental car companies but she's anything but what you've described.


Well said. Even though I had to look at a dictionary to see what "ontological certitude" meant.

You have impeccable temperament sir. I wanted to respond to that but I couldn't find the right words that didn't start with "F"&#128514;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Well said. Even though I had to look at a dictionary to see what "ontological certitude" meant.
> 
> You have impeccable temperament sir. I wanted to respond to that but I couldn't find the right words that didn't start with "F"&#128514;


I was gonna end with GFY but I remembered where I was &#128519;


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Ignore


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I got hit on today by this 30 something coming back home from Safeway. I've driven her a couple of times before, and today she invited me out to the bar where she works to buy me a drink.
> 
> Yada yada


Yippee Yi Yo Kiyay ! Make sure the silverware has been polished.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

^^^ ???

I don't use silverware.

I use plastic knives and forks, then I throw them in the ocean to feed the manatees.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> ^^^ ???
> 
> I don't use silverware.
> 
> I use plastic knives and forks, then I throw them in the ocean to feed the manatees.


Are you in FL...thought those mermaids were fresh/brackish water?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kanaduh bro, the manatees here wear LuLu Lemon.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. *Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?*


DING, DING, we have a winner!



dannyconnell said:


> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it?


You're 2 for 2!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Ladies generally gravitate toward men with stability= Meal tickets.
> 
> Most women want to date men who pay for everything, yet claim they're "independent & don't need a man". Sure honey.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

guys get mad when I foot the bill, or when I Venmo them back after they pay the bill.

I now learn how to take those gestures with what my bf says is "normal" reaction aka thank you and a kiss would be nice.

I am also learning how to take compliments.

maybe you feel this way because you constantly find yourself running with the same type of females or YOU have nothing to bring to the table but money?

I hate when pple count pennies. Had a friend like this. Key word had. Counts to the last cent. I just round that shit up.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> @ashlee2004 is a big girl (figuratively speaking not literally)and she can more than adequately defend herself, but I happen to know she's currently out busting her ass working instead of perusing UPNet so let me address this slander.
> 
> I've gotten to know @ashlee2004 at various Meetups we've had here (as have several other members) and I can say with ontological certitude that *you couldn't be more wrong if you tried*. Others that have met her would say the same thing.
> 
> She might put the fear of God into Kia Souls and rental car companies but she's anything but what you've described.


Lol! We'll never know I guess. Simp



sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> guys get mad when I foot the bill, or when I Venmo them back after they pay the bill.
> 
> ...


I have quite a bit to bring to any relationship, its typically the wall hitters & women with cats or multiple kids who have nothing to offer a man.

Marriage does not benefit a man in any way, especially financially.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! We'll never know I guess. Simp


I would love to see you call that dude a simp to his face lmao. You just keep making a bigger fool out of yourself with every post you make. Your mom should take your computer away from you.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> DING, DING, we have a winner!
> 
> You're 2 for 2!


Thanks for further proving my point.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! We'll never know I guess. Simp
> 
> 
> I havs quite a bit to bring to any relationship, its typically the wall hitters & women with cats who have nothing to offer a man.
> ...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Who are wall hitters and what's wrong with women with cats? I don't have any (or dogs sadly) but I know men and women with cats on and off this board who I'm willing to bet has more to offer then you.

You sound bitter.

&#128067;&#127995;

they called it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I have quite a bit to bring to any relationship, its typically the wall hitters & women with cats or multiple kids who have nothing to offer a man.
> 
> Marriage does not benefit a man in any way, especially


Paying a stripper $150 to grind on you till you pop in your shorts isn't a relationship. It's a business transaction.

You sound like the male version of exactly what you're trying to describe.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear sweet Jesus, 21 pages of this. Ugly people find mates, fat people find mates, mentally challenged people find mates etc, etc. If you're alone, IT'S YOU. Figure out why YOU can't find someone. Maybe you smell. Maybe you say creepy stuff to women. Maybe you just take a bad pic on Tinder. It's not Uber. Plenty of Uber drivers get laid or are in relationships.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! We'll never know I guess. Simp


I do know. Period.

There's something else I know with ontological (sorry @mch) certitude: you'd eat alone in a women's prison.

Someone getting a little testy since the rub xn tugs are closed down?

And yeah GFY.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> maybe you feel this way because you constantly find yourself running with the same type of females or YOU have nothing to bring to the table but money?


I've come to the conclusion that two things are going on with this dude. One is that some b!tch screwed him over and he has placed all his hate and resentment into all of womankind, because he's just that narrow-minded and one-dimensional. The other thing is that he thinks that money is the only thing one person can offer another in a relationship. What I don't know is if his previous bad experience led him to think this, or if he was always this way, in which case it was probably the root cause of his bad experience.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that two things are going on with this dude. One is that some b!tch screwed him over and he has placed all his hate and resentment into all of womankind, because he's just that narrow-minded and one-dimensional. The other thing is that he thinks that money is the only thing one person can offer another in a relationship. What I don't know is if his previous bad experience led him to think this, or if he was always this way, in which case it was probably the root cause of his bad experience.


Oh, some Uber Driver wants to be a Analyst or Therapist.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> Oh, some Uber Driver wants to be a Analyst or Therapist.


Actually I am going to school for a Social Work degree &#128077;

Which is why I'm an Uber driver. The flexibility makes it a great job for students.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

uberantboy said:


> Oh, some Uber Driver wants to be an
> Analyst or Therapist.


@ariel5466 Maybe you can be both.














If Uber Driving doesn't work out, you can allways go for A New Start






Just watch your spelling


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that two things are going on with this dude. One is that some b!tch screwed him over and he has placed all his hate and resentment into all of womankind, because he's just that narrow-minded and one-dimensional. The other thing is that he thinks that money is the only thing one person can offer another in a relationship. What I don't know is if his previous bad experience led him to think this, or if he was always this way, in which case it was probably the root cause of his bad experience.


Probably the 2nd one. Cant be the 1st cause this dude screams of someone whos never had his weiner touched by a woman.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Yes women these days don't give it up unless you can pay baby, they know after they ride with Uber you aint making shit, you a scrub dude, go back to school. Now most of the women aren't worth shit either but they usually dictate whether you get laid or not, 10-4.


Women maybe the gateway to sex, but men are the gateway to marriage. However as some have already noted here, Diamond Pro Uber Driver may not be the security they're used to...


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Any woman that would accept an Uber Diamond Pro drivers seed, needs forced sterilization.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

mch said:


> Probably the 2nd one. Cant be the 1st cause this dude screams of someone whos never had his weiner touched by a woman.


We


mch said:


> Paying a stripper $150 to grind on you till you pop in your shorts isn't a relationship. It's a business transaction.
> 
> You sound like the male version of exactly what you're trying to describe.
> [/QUOTE I am trying to get a panel of experts together to answer all the inane questions people ask on forums. Your expertise is welcome on the Melbourne forum thread: Need Advise?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

uberantboy said:


> Oh, some Uber Driver wants to be a Analyst or Therapist.


Well we can't all be like you, the Uber Fonz


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> We


BTW did you watch Night Drive.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> BTW did you watch Night Drive.


I didnt get a chance to yet. Ive been busy w my full time gig and also delivering cheeseburgers to folks in the hood via door dash on the side. Im definitely gonna check it out though.

I have one for you. If you havent seen it. Check out the Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, ladies, I drive for Uber/Lyft, and am financially independent. Sorry though, my ticket was punched years ago by a very savvy woman, when I was just a poor idiot. Guess she saw the potential, gambled and won ;-)

Maybe if you (OP) did not identify as a rideshare driver primarily, but something else equally bereft of income generation ability, a Bohemian lifestyle perhaps. Kinda like "Well, I'm a poet-philosopher studying the human condition in real-time and in lieu of government funding, I supplement my existential research with rideshare."

What woman could resist a poet-philosopher?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

mch said:


> I didnt get a chance to yet. Ive been busy w my full time gig and also delivering cheeseburgers to folks in the hood via door dash on the side. Im definitely gonna check it out though.
> 
> I have one for you. If you havent seen it. Check out the Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia.


Depressing ole chap.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

If only you were a ride share hustler


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Depressing ole chap.


Man, you haven't lived until you're getting chased down the street at 2am by some giant woman w curlers in her hair screaming "where's my milkshake MF'er!"


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've had multiple "hated" jobs: retail manager, car salesman, insurance salesman, and now Uber driver. Guess what, I support myself and own 2 homes. So anyone who would dismiss me when I say "Uber driver" doesn't need to be in my life anyway.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Owning property in California is a different proposition...not something many Uber Drivers could ever do.

1/4 of the Nations Homeless live in California

Thanks to Decade's of Dem Leadership


----------



## Richiek123. (Apr 14, 2020)

Lets face it, driving for uber is not only unprofitable but a great job for people that cant get a real job anywhere else like McDonalds. Would you find that attractive?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Richiek123. said:


> Lets face it, driving for uber is not only unprofitable but a great job for people that cant get a real job anywhere else like McDonalds. Would you find that attractive?


I find it more profitable than any other job I've had, never tried McDonalds though. As long as I work 12 hrs or more which is very difficult, I can make bank. Very little off time if any at all.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Normal people have a hard time finding main stream employment at the low education levels.

Companies higher the defective and deficient to get things like "re-employment credits".

If you aren't a work release, welfare recipient, or minority...good luck getting a mainstream 15-20/HR job.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

If someone has to ask these questions to get a woman. Yikes!!! Many fish in the sea with no bait needed. Just saying.


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Wear these & ladies will think your packin...and through themselves at you.








Also, you can keep drivin after that Big Gulp.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If can explain this very simply...

Driving a cab for a living is a dead end job. It’s something that grownups do when they first get into this country or because they have zero marketable skills and no future.

When it was just people 30+ driving cabs everything I said is even more true.

Now my suggestion is to tell your prospective date that you do literally anything else and drive Uber on the side:

being a cab driver as a second job doesn’t carry nearly the social stigma. Especially if your first job is a complete and total lie....


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

And, don't forget, Prius's get them wet. So you are ahead of the game there.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lol they don’t typically ask what you do or care when you pick them up in an Escalade


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

dannyconnell said:


> I am single and have a pleasant personality. I am listed on Tinder and facebook dating. In my dating profile, I put that i am a full time diamond pro uber driver....i am having the hardest time matching any single women. Is it because women are obsessed with finding a man with financial security?
> And most women don't view uber drivers as being financially secure?
> Is that it? Maybe there should be a singles section on this website where single drivers can meet other single drivers....maybe that would work since both people would understand since they are doing the same job
> Sincerely,
> Danny in Atlanta Ga


Perhaps post your picture and bio on here and see what happens!


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol they don't typically ask what you do or care when you pick them up in an Escalade


Women are onto TCP on the bumper ... last couple years girls were asking...some said their boyfriends lied and were even madder when I told them the 99% the guy doesn't own it & that its a fleet rental at $600/Week.

Lot of fleet driver guys had girls in da hood gushing for a "ride"... but those girls woke to TCP.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

600 is a good price for a weekly Caddilac


----------



## uberantboy (May 24, 2020)

Leave it to NY ... Wonder if Cuomo had his input in this.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Why in the world would a woman, who can pick any guy she wants, pick an Uber driver to get to know? She’s thinking between getting to know an engineer, doctor, lawyer, software engineer or an Uber driver, who do you think will be the last on her list, assuming an Uber driver would even make the list ?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Gigworker said:


> Why in the world would a woman, who can pick any guy she wants, pick an Uber driver to get to know? She's thinking between getting to know an engineer, doctor, lawyer, software engineer or an Uber driver, who do you think will be the last on her list, assuming an Uber driver would even make the list ?


99% of the women out there these days aren't worth a shit anyway, you are better off buying a real hooker rather than a woman pretending she is a good woman who is only out for what she can get out of you, they are selfish and phony all day long.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> 99% of the women out there these days aren't worth a shit anyway, you are better off buying a real hooker rather than a woman pretending she is a good woman who is only out for what she can get out of you, they are selfish and phony all day long.


Unfortunately that's so true. 
Japan is coming up with these super dolls. They look like the real thing. Thanks to the AI they'll interact with you just like any woman would. Less rebellious and ready to please.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Unfortunately that's so true.
> Japan is coming up with these super dolls. They look like the real thing. Thanks to the AI they'll interact with you just like any woman would. Less rebellious and ready to please.


Are EIDL funds allowed to be used for one?

Asking for a friend &#128527;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

New2This said:


> Are EIDL funds allowed to be used for one?
> 
> Asking for a friend &#128527;


Shhh say it's for emotional support during the crisis. It keeps your head outta Covid. Totally acceptable imo. Don't forget SBA owns your toy till the the loan is paid off.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Maybe they don't realize some of us make upwards of 4k+ a month. So we definitely ain't broke ... Well speaking for myself. F em a sweet chick will come around soon enough keep at it!


Yeah but they know the average is about 200 to 300 a week in this economy,


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

tmart said:


> Yeah but they know the average is about 200 to 300 a week in this economy,


Bear did more than that in ten hours last week!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Who are wall hitters and what's wrong with women with cats? I don't have any (or dogs sadly) but I know men and women with cats on and off this board who I'm willing to bet has more to offer then you.
> 
> ...


Typical response when you have nothing to add.
Have no reason to be bitter.

You know a lot of women with cats do you, proves my point. You have nothing yourself to offer anyone, how am I not surprised.



ariel5466 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that two things are going on with this dude. One is that some b!tch screwed him over and he has placed all his hate and resentment into all of womankind, because he's just that narrow-minded and one-dimensional. The other thing is that he thinks that money is the only thing one person can offer another in a relationship. What I don't know is if his previous bad experience led him to think this, or if he was always this way, in which case it was probably the root cause of his bad experience.


Stop thinking, for everyone's sake. Every man has been shit on by a woman, fact.

Lots of used/beaten up, wall hitting single cat ladies here w/zero to offer anyone.



LetsBeSmart said:


> 99% of the women out there these days aren't worth a shit anyway, you are better off buying a real hooker rather than a woman pretending she is a good woman who is only out for what she can get out of you, they are selfish and phony all day long.


LMAO! Exactly!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bears don't like cats, but especially don't like dogs. It's best if bear is the only animal in the house. Fish are OK though, and sometimes are good eats.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Typical response when you have nothing to add.
> Have no reason to be bitter.
> 
> You know a lot of women with cats do you, proves my point. You have nothing yourself to offer anyone, how am I not surprised.


This feels like you've been reading my posts and regurgitating my replies back to me &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; esp from &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;.

come back when you have something original cm boy



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bears don't like cats, but especially don't like dogs. It's best if bear is the only animal in the house. Fish are OK though, and sometimes are good eats.


Cats like fishes and bears like fishes so cats and bears natural enemies? &#128554;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Cats like fishes and bears like fishes so cats and bears natural enemies? &#128554;


TBH, bears don't really like anybody. Bear does not have many friends as a result


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> TBH, bears don't really like anybody. Bear does not have many friends as a result



















❔


----------



## andrew232 (May 31, 2020)

haha women know that Uber drivers are amongst the lowest paid workers out there and will never be able to provide a high standard of living. Its also embarrassing to say your an Uber driver. Uber drivers are associated with immigrants, low skill, low education, low pay and no respect from other people. No one boasts about their partner being an uber driver but they will if they are a banker.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear did more than that in ten hours last week!


Cuz bear Rocks it like the rest of us real drivers do ...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Watch a few minutes for a quick laugh.

In all seriousness if the OP wasn't trolling all of us, he should not look for love on tinder lol. People are on tinder looking for fun. Before he took down his profile pic, it looked like he was a middle-aged man.

I'm sure some women care about how much a man makes, just like I'm sure some men care a lot about how physically attractive a woman is. OP, you should look in other places. Maybe try to find a lady that drives Uber as well? Having that in common can help break the ice.

I met my current gf while I was a lowly grocery bagger. It helped she was a cashier but she was a senior in undergrad. We started talking and of course, my plans came up. I was just starting school so maybe that helped. She knew I was studying for a nerdy engineering degree, not sure if that mattered.

Fast forward to today, we poke fun at each other. She has a master's and will throw it in my face when she wants to be funny. I only have a BS so she'll say things like "I'm more educated than you," and I'll just chuckle. I'll just hit her back with "well I make way more money than you and have MUCH less student loans than you" lol. Then she gets mad lmao.

At least be able to take care of yourself, who cares what you do for a living


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This feels like you've been reading my posts and regurgitating my replies back to me &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; esp from &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;.
> 
> come back when you have something original cm boy
> 
> ...


Lol! You as well, since you lost the argument awhile ago. You still haven't answered my questions, but again, not surprised. Wonder how many cats you own?



Gigworker said:


> Why in the world would a woman, who can pick any guy she wants, pick an Uber driver to get to know? She's thinking between getting to know an engineer, doctor, lawyer, software engineer or an Uber driver, who do you think will be the last on her list, assuming an Uber driver would even make the list ?


Which further proves my earlier point that MOST women only want to date men who have $$$ or make a certain amount of $$$. These are usually the women who have multiple crotch droppings from multiple men, they don't want to work & try to find a guy(sucker)who'll pay for them and their mistakes, or are usually the type who have multiple men giving them $$$ or gifts and they wont bang any of them. Most have LOTS of debt too they're hoping some sucker will pay for for them. Lots of scammers out there.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to go to the brothel and pay 4 girls to pose for an image where they pretend they are having fun? Maybe $100 each?


dreamer!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! You as well, since you lost the argument awhile ago. You still haven't answered my questions, but again, not surprised. Wonder how many cats you own?
> 
> 
> Which further proves my earlier point that MOST women only want to date men who have $$$ or make a certain amount of $$$. These are usually the women who have multiple crotch droppings from multiple men, they don't want to work & try to find a guy(sucker)who'll pay for them and their mistakes, or are usually the type who have multiple men giving them $$$ or gifts and they wont bang any of them. Most have LOTS of debt too they're hoping some sucker will pay for for them. Lots of scammers out there.


0 cats.
Landlord wouldn't let me own any cats or dogs even with deposit


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

All the above might be valid. Girls have all kinds of criteria for the men they date or not. Have you thought about dating a full time female uber or lyft driver? Just a thought.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TDrivesU said:


> All the above might be valid. Girls have all kinds of criteria for the men they date or not. *Have you thought about dating a full time female uber or lyft driver?* Just a thought.


We need a new forum section:

Uber / Lyft Connections - Where all your dating needs can be fulfilled.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

andrew232 said:


> haha women know that Uber drivers are amongst the lowest paid workers out there and will never be able to provide a high standard of living. Its also embarrassing to say your an Uber driver. Uber drivers are associated with immigrants, low skill, low education, low pay and no respect from other people. No one boasts about their partner being an uber driver but they will if they are a banker.


At the end of the day we as men are better off staying single it's hard to imagine this early in life but it's very true, women are over rated all day long, the are selfish, greedy, drama queens, big mouths, manipulative and they will use that ***** all day long to use and abuse us, as you get older you see this very clearly with experience even the best of the batch will do this. The fact is they get worse with age with out the looks, why would you want to live with an old hag when you get old, something like say Angela Merkel the German wind bag, nooooooooooooooo. Now hookers are expensive I know this, but at the end of the day you won't have to sit and pretend what they are saying is interesting and the rest, good luck..........


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> At the end of the day we as men are better off staying single it's hard to imagine this early in life but it's very true, women are over rated all day long, the are selfish, greedy, drama queens, big mouths, manipulative and they will use that @@@@@ all day long to use and abuse us, as you get older you see this very clearly with experience even the best of the batch will do this. The fact is they get worse with age with out the looks, why would you want to live with an old hag when you get old, something like say Angela Merkel the German wind bag, nooooooooooooooo. Now hookers are expensive I know this, but at the end of the day you won't have to sit and pretend what they are saying is interesting and the rest, good luck..........


Have fun dying alone and bitter! &#128077;


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> At the end of the day we as men are better off staying single it's hard to imagine this early in life but it's very true, women are over rated all day long, the are selfish, greedy, drama queens, big mouths, manipulative and they will use that @@@@@ all day long to use and abuse us, as you get older you see this very clearly with experience even the best of the batch will do this. The fact is they get worse with age with out the looks, why would you want to live with an old hag when you get old, something like say Angela Merkel the German wind bag, nooooooooooooooo. Now hookers are expensive I know this, but at the end of the day you won't have to sit and pretend what they are saying is interesting and the rest, good luck..........


The guy who wrote this ☝ says women are big mouthed drama queens

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> The guy who wrote this ☝ says women are big mouthed drama queens
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Have fun dying alone and bitter! &#128077;


Dying alone and happy this is a fact, one of the best things I ever did was get rid of my wife over 20 years ago. I know a lot of people over the years and without a doubt at least 90% of couples are miserable especially the men but they hide it for financial reasons or other reasons.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Howdy partners 
Some nice discussion here, and some.................... 
Let's move on to the next topic of excitement.


----------

